#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-09
<ny152> bonsoir je cherche la commande pour passer de kubuntu  8.10 à kubuntu 9.04 (comme sous  ubuntu avec update-manager -c -d) Merci
<aim1159> hi all
<kazon> hi aim
<n0s0r0g> I'am testing ubuntu 9.04 alpha on acer travelmate 2482, asus eeepc 900 and desktop pc with cel 2.4. I can perform special tests.
<davmor2> Morning All
<cgregan> ara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/OxfordSprint2009
<ara> davmor2: how is the testing day going?
<davmor2> I think I got the images from yesterday so I'm just re-syncing other than that I'm hoping it'll be fine.  Any chance you could update the header on the channel ara please
<ara> sure!
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! Alpha 6 is coming! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090309 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> ta :)
<davmor2> Bah Humbug iso's are slightly oversized
<borik> хай
<borik> есть тут кто?
<borik> h
<davmor2> borik: Sorry english speaking channel
<borik> ok
<borik> hi
<davmor2> hi
<borik> this is bug report?
<borik> I am not good learn english
<borik> I am testing Jaunty
<davmor2> yeap
<davmor2> what broke?
<borik> you need my help?
<borik> jaunty very good, Fast Boot
<borik> 14 sec
<davmor2> borik: Right so do you have it set up in your native language?
<borik> My language Russian
<davmor2> borik: If so just go through the applications and ensure there are no major errors in the translations :)
<n0s0r0g> Hi all. Testing alpha5 on asus eeepc. Cheese (webcam) broke once on exit, "Invest applet" doesn't work. I can't update to latest versions of all packages (my internet connection is quite slow).
<borik> ok
<davmor2> borik: thats a great help thanks.
<n0s0r0g> Acer TravelMate 2482: 0402:5602 ALi webcam is working in cheese, good.
<davmor2> n0s0r0g: on alpha 5.  Cool.
<davmor2> n0s0r0g: which version are you running ubuntu or mobile or netbook-remix?
<borik> Update manager not instalation
<n0s0r0g> desktop-i386
<aim1159> borik: all russian testing is done on #ubuntu-ru.
<n0s0r0g> alpha5
<aim1159> ppl, in case somebody like borik would talk here - please make them go to #ubuntu-ru - we provide help on filling bugs there for non-native english speakers
<borik> thanks
<davmor2> aim1159: It's nice to know thanks
<borik> ))
<borik> Ha
<borik> you dont know russian translit
<borik> vi pidarasi
<borik> gandoni
<borik> yebki edanie
<borik> LOL
<davmor2> ara: is the login music crackly for you on Jaunty?
<aim1159> borik: stop it immideately
<aim1159> borik: or you'll be banned on freenode
<borik> sorry
 * davmor2 starts looking up all the words
<aim1159> stgraber: here?
<borik> ненадо
<borik> я думал никто непоймет
<borik> думал русских нет
<aim1159> borik: go out immideately
<persia_> aim1159, Thank you.
<aim1159> i'm very sorry for this incident :(
<davmor2> aim1159: We are mostly still none the wiser :) I'm assuming it's not good though :)
<n0s0r0g> Two progress bars while booting on eeepc900: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/5982/eeepcboot.jpg. I see this twice (not always).
<davmor2> n0s0r0g: I think that is an old bug check it out on launchpad.  Also did you report the other bugs there too?
<n0s0r0g> Yes, i put this image on launchpad. I don't report other bugs, because where are some updates, what i don't install.
<davmor2> Anyone else having issues with sound at login being crackly as hell
<n0s0r0g> Intel GMA 950 glxgears: hardy ~630 fps, jauntry alpha 5 ~820 fps. Cool.
<roozy> hi , when released alpha 6 ?
<davmor2> roozy: It's scheduled for Thursday but it will be out when it is realtively stable
<persia_> n0s0r0g, Do be warned that there are so many factors that go into glxgears framerate that it's a poor measure of anything other than glxgears framerate.
<borik> а на сколько меня забанили?
<nags> ping mvo
<mvo> hello nags
<nags> mvo, in Ubuntu QA Sprint UK with ara and others :)
<nags> mvo, is there a chance that gksu-polkit will be there in Jaunty ?
<nags> mvo, http://live.gnome.org/gksu
<n0s0r0g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/278800 - i don't see this bug on my asus eeepc 900 (bug exists in intrepid on same eeepc).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 278800 in linux "ath5k giving frequent, intermittent wireless dropouts on EeePC 900" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nags> mvo, we need this for Jaunty update-manager automation
<mvo> nags: hm, do you need it for main or is universe enough?
<nags> mvo, when we use gksu or sudo it hangs
<nags> mvo, not sure, ara ?
<mvo> nags: or a start I can upload it into my ppa
<mvo> s/or/for/
<davmor2> mvo: I think as long as it can be installed for now it would be a start :)
<nags> mvo, that will be nice :)
 * nags heading out for lunch with the team
<ara> mvo: universe should be enough
<n0s0r0g> Eee pc 900 cpu scaling and WiFi toggle key does NOT work out of the box.
<mvo> nags, ara: I put it in my ppa for now
<n0s0r0g> Mic on eeePC 900 need some tricks (same as in Intrepid) to begin working.
<borik> KDE was crashed
<borik> plasma
<persia> n0s0r0g, The toggle key *definitely* deserves a bug: that's probably just a definition missing.
<n0s0r0g> persia, this bug describes the problem with wireless toggle key https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/232170 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 232170 in mandriva "EeePC Volume and Wireless Hotkeys Do Not Function Out-Of-The-Box with Ubuntu (8.04 Hardy LTS, Intrepid Alpha 1)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<persia> n0s0r0g, So it's just the rfkill_input bit that's missing?
<n0s0r0g> This bug have a solution: patch a jauntry kernel with Matthew Garret's patch. I can't test it...
<persia> Have you tried with apw's kernel at http://people.ubuntu.com/~apw/lp232170-jaunty/ ?
<persia> Looks to me like he's looking for more feedback to roll that into mainline.
<n0s0r0g> persia, Can i install this kernel in LiveUSB mode?
<persia> Yes, but awkwardly.
<persia> Install the kernel.  Then copy /boot/vmliunz-whatever to /casper/vmlinuz on your USB stick.  Then copy /boot/initrd-whatever to /initrd.img on your USB stick.  Then delete the other new files in /boot, then reboot.
<persia> Mind you, you'll need to recreate the USB stick to get back to the regular kernel, as undoing that is even more complicated.
<n0s0r0g> persia, I'll try, thanks.
<persia> n0s0r0g, Good luck.  Be nice to confirm that the fix works, and get it into the main archive.
<apw> n0s0r0g, please report back n bug #232170 if you dp
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 232170 in mandriva "EeePC Volume and Wireless Hotkeys Do Not Function Out-Of-The-Box with Ubuntu (8.04 Hardy LTS, Intrepid Alpha 1)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232170
<nags> davmor2,  URL: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-test-specs/trunk/Gnome-2.12-Testcases/
<nags> Formatted HEAD URLs: http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gnome-test-specs/trunk/Gnome-2.12-Testcases/
<nags> oops wrong person :)
<davmor2> nags: Np's did you get the right person?
<nags> davmor2, it should be to Dave
<nags> Daviey, not sure his id
<nags> ah ! bad xchat tab filling by me :(
<davmor2> dave murphy
<davmor2> is schwuk
<nags> davmor2, yes
<nags> davmor2, cool, thanks :)
<davmor2> schwuk: ^^^^^^
 * Daviey stabs nags with tab comeplete
<cr3> fader: I think I found a solution to bug #339773!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 339773 in checkbox "Using Checkbox with Python 2.6 fails in httplib" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339773
<fader> cr3: w00t!
<fader> What is it?
<cr3> fader: documented in the bug, you happen to be running jaunty?
<fader> cr3: I do indeed...
 * davmor2 Sends Daviey to the corner till he learns to play nicely with everyone :P
<charlie-tca> are the alternate images failing again today?
<charlie-tca> Can't do a guided install if the disk is partitioned into multiple partitions previously...
<charlie-tca> Rebooted, failed to complete "Select and install software"
<davmor2> charlie-tca: looks like it yes races issue again I'm guessing just waiting for confirmation from cjwatson
<charlie-tca> thanks
<charlie-tca> I can't seem to get any install off the alternate cd
<davmor2> wait for the error message to appear and then roughly hit with the hammer I gave you.  Hit alt-ctrl-del and try again
<charlie-tca> okay, I will
 * charlie-tca forgot about the having the hammer
<davmor2> schwuk: ping
<davmor2> any idea why this is happening http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/SmokeTesting/Results
<davmor2> damn enter instead of space again Meh
<davmor2> charlie-tca: does it work this time?
<ara> stgraber: ping
<charlie-tca> no, it completed the install and booted to tty1
<charlie-tca> Gonna try again
<charlie-tca> maybe I didn't do the hammer right?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: needs to swing it hard :)
<charlie-tca> ;)
<stgraber> ara: pong
<ara> stgraber: is it possible to change my username in isotracker/brainstorm without losing the history?
<stgraber> yes
<ara> stgraber: right now is "areta", and it would be better to be just "ara"
<stgraber> ok, will check if ara isn't already used and will change it
<ara> stgraber: to have a correct mapping with my irc name
<ara> stgraber: thanks :)
<stgraber> ara: done
<ara> stgraber: cool. Thanks :)
<cr3> charlie-tca: what kind of problem are you having with the alternate?
<charlie-tca> cr3: can't partition using Guided - Use entire disk, if it has been previously partitioned into more than two partitions
<cr3> charlie-tca: when's the last time you tried an alternate? I suspect this problem might've been around for a week or so
<charlie-tca> also, That's possible. 20090307 did it
<charlie-tca> That was the first time I got the error, but I wasn't getting cd's for a few days, either
<davmor2> cr3: it's been around for a while but it gets fixed then broke then fixed then broke etc
<charlie-tca> Also, if I reboot, the install continues, but fails near the end of "Select and install software"
<charlie-tca> If gives a failed to install error, and won't continue
<cr3> davmor2: man, that must be a heck of a bug!
<charlie-tca> It is, cr3
<schwuk> davmor2: fixed
<davmor2> charlie-tca: it might be because of libavcodec-unstripped-52
<cr3> charlie-tca: if you drop to a shell, does /var/log/syslog show anything interesting?
<charlie-tca> Yeah?
<davmor2> cr3: see above :)
<schwuk> davmor2: you had a trailing whitespace on the last table row.
<cr3> davmor2: nice!
<davmor2> schwuk: D'oh I just couldn't see it :)
<charlie-tca> libavformat52: Depends: libavcodec52 (>= 3:0.svn20090204) but it is not installable or   libavcodec-unstripped-52 (>= 3:0.svn20090204) but it is not in
<charlie-tca> You mean like that?
<charlie-tca> libgegl-0.0-0: Depends: libavcodec52 (>= 3:0.svn20090128-1) but it is not installable or libavcodec-unstripped-52 (>= 3:0.svn20090128-1) but it is not installable
<charlie-tca> or that?
<charlie-tca> DEBUG: resolver (libnewt0.52): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<cr3> schwuk: would you mind if I remove those bullets from the report page in the checkbox gtk package? it seems like that information has been superceeded by your report
<charlie-tca> Looks like davmor2 hit it again
<davmor2> charlie-tca: What do you mean ;)
<schwuk> cr3: unsure - I think people would still like to see what's being submitted without viewing the report
<charlie-tca> libavcodec-unstripped-52
<cr3> davmor2: I think charlie-tca means you rock! :)
<cr3> schwuk: ok, if unsure, I'll leave it as is for now
 * charlie-tca thinks davmor2 hits it right on the head. 
<schwuk> cr3: we can always try it - if we get complaints, we can put it back...
<schwuk> cr3: IOW I have no strong preferences :)
<cr3> schwuk: if we leave it, I would integrate the bullets in the text a bit more clearly
<cr3> schwuk: the bullets used by be preceeded by "the following information", or somesuch, whereas it is now just dangling at the end of the text
<schwuk> cr3: Bin it, and see what happens.
<cr3> schwuk: will do
<davmor2> for a full list of things that won't install look at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/report.html :(
<davmor2> charlie-tca: or for you it would be http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/report.html
<charlie-tca> Hey, very nice.  thanks
<davmor2> charlie-tca: not sure if you knew about that or not
<charlie-tca> That would cause both 64 and 32 bit to fail, too
<charlie-tca> No, never seen it before
<davmor2> charlie-tca: you can also try here for build info http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/intrepid/
<charlie-tca> I'm learning, a little at a time.
<davmor2> slangasek: are the missing packages likely to get fixed before Wednesday?
<slangasek> davmor2: hmm?
<davmor2> slangasek: It's great having a testing day where alternate fails :(
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking it's better today than Wednesday/t
<charlie-tca> Thursday
<slangasek> davmor2: so that would be ubuntu-desktop -> gimp -> libgegl-0.0-0
<slangasek> I have to look into that today, yes
<davmor2> no alternate http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/report.html  it dies on libavformat but then it's got the others to fall over if that fails :)
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> davmor2: if I try to install these packages from the archive, they're installable; can you get me a verbose error message from the installer?
<davmor2> you'll have to bare with me a minute
<slangasek> davmor2: ah, n/m, it's libavcodec52 being missing
<slangasek> I'll chase it up
<davmor2> not it's the unstripped version that is being requested
<davmor2> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128868/
<slangasek> yes, will be fixed in a couple of hours
<davmor2> Cool :)
<n0s0r0g> persia, Error while installing patched kernel - "Failed to symbolic link /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-8-generic to initrd.img.". No /boot/initrd*. What I need to do?
<persia> n0s0r0g: You can ignore that error in a live environment, I think.  That said, if the files you need aren't present after install, you might need to try to work around it rather than ignoring it.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-10
<timo> hello all
<persia> For SRU verification: how many people need to test to move from verification-needed to verification-done?  If there are two positive verification tests, can anyone adjust this, or must it be a member of the SRU verification team?
 * smb_tp yawns
<ara> morning all!
<davmor2> Morning
<DIVER> ppl, when i can download alpha 6?
<charlie-tca> It should be released on 2009-03-12
<DIVER> thanks )
<Chubakur> Ubuntu have beta? Or alpha only ? :-)
<Chubakur> sorry, i bad speak at English
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Jaunty is in alpha right now.
<charlie-tca> After alpha 6 will be a beta image.
<Chubakur> nice :-)
<Chubakur> thanks
<apw> cr3, just a warning i pushed up some suspend_test fixes, hope i haven't bust anything
<cr3> apw: you might like to keep the author in the changelog to schwuk or myself, because we do the packaging and such. also, the changelog should not containing a leading empty line :)
<cr3> apw: other than that, all good
<apw> dch does that crap to me by itself
<cr3> s/containing/contain/
<apw> and the blank line ... DOH
<apw> sorry
<borik_> I am 8.10 updating 9.04 alpha 5
<borik_> Feary
<borik_> alternate cd
<borik_> ааа
<borik_> Kernel Panic
<xXHorstiXxx_> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-11
<n0s0r0g> persia, About wifi-toggle key on asus eeepc. Error while installing patched kernel - "Failed to symbolic link /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-8-generic to initrd.img.". No /boot/initrd*. What I need to do?
<persia> n0s0r0g, Do you have a /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-8-generic ?
<n0s0r0g> No.
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> Do you have any initrd in /boot as a result of the failed installation?
<n0s0r0g> No.
<n0s0r0g> Dpkg return something like this: "update-initramfs is disabled on LiveCD" before error.
<persia> Ah.  That's it.
<persia> It used to not be disabled, but it was confusing because one had to copy stuff manually.
<persia> Apparently disabling it broke that behaviour.  There was a new patch to casper to undisable it in certain situations yesterday.
<persia> I'll recommend trying again with the Alpha-6 images.
<n0s0r0g> Ok, thanks. I'll try alpha6.
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> morning davmor2! aren't you around?
<davmor2> Morning
<davmor2> ara: Yes I'm here I was just trying to sort out my email :)
<davmor2> evo decided to lock up and not play
<davmor2> ara: No back at home only there last night :)
<davmor2> slangasek: you still about
<nags> mvo, I still notice this bug in Ubuntu 9.04 http://pastebin.com/d511706be
<mvo> nags: I remember we talked about it some days ago, what was dokos opinion about it?
<nags> mvo, dokos just say, somebody packaged it without testing it
<nags> mvo, its really annoying me, when installing / updating the package
<mvo> nags: I can fix it, could you please push the diff to debian then?
<nags> mvo, oops not sure, how to do that :D
<nags> mvo, currently in Ubuntu QA Sprint, UK, with me ara and other team members are here, can I speak with some one here ?
<mvo> nags: heh :) sure, it should be easy, just ask around, I'm sure someone did it before
<mvo> nags: testing the fix now
<davmor2> Morning Chris Gregan how's the head
<nags> mvo, sorry got disconnected
<nags> mvo, was there any update for me ?
<mvo> nags: no, just that its a harder problem than initiially thought, there is at least a nasty bug in python-central involved as well
<nags> mvo, oops :)
<nags> mvo, will wait then
<mvo> nags: bug #341014
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 341014 in python-central "package with no "Python-Version" cause havoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341014
<nags> mvo, cool thanks, let me add myself to the bug :)
<mvo> nags: the problem is with this bug even a fixed python-ropemacs will not help because python-central will not allow install/remove/upgrade of the installed package :/
<mvo> that needs to be fixed first
<nags> mvo, ok
 * ara thinks that mvo is lobbying *again* for a python-central policy change :)
<mvo> my last one did not quite went the way I wanted it :)
<mvo> still not KISS enough for my taste
<davmor2> lool: don't forget to have a look at the shutdown menu on unr :)
<lool> davmor2: Ah the netbook is in my room ATM
<ara> nags, eeejay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/OxfordSprint2009/Runner-Spec to track the ldtprunnerbyebye evolution
<eeejay> ara, thanks :)
<nags> ara, cool
 * nags checking
<ara> nags: it does not have much right now :D
<nags> ara, :)
<slangasek> davmor2: candidate images for alpha-6 are up generally, though kubuntu/xubuntu are going to get rerolled to ditch a dep on a package that's not supposed to be on any of our CDs
<davmor2> slangasek: no probs.  I've done all the netboot that we cover I'm just working through the Ubuntu desktop at the moment, then I'll move onto alternate
<slangasek> sounds good
<davmor2> slangasek: trying for a complete coverage being that it is the end of the alphas.
<davmor2> might skip lvm due to races issue that cjwatson has hopefully fixed
<slangasek> mm, skipping lvm is precisely the wrong thing to do under the circumstances, we need the extra testing to see if this is fixed
<cjwatson> even with the old images, LVM will be fine as long as it isn't what's currently on the disk
<igascream> have some problems with ati drivers .... blinking white strips in the right side of screen .Is it a known bug?
<cjwatson> with a reroll, I *would* like to know if it's gone away
<cjwatson> slangasek: provided that the new images will have partman-lvm 65ubuntu2
<slangasek> cjwatson: ah, the weather report doesn't give me out-of-date udebs, doh
<charlie-tca> so it isn't just me that got an error on installing from xubuntu alternate.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: what error, what situation?
<slangasek> libxine wants libavcodec2, which of course isn't on the CD
<slangasek> Riddell fixed, am respinning
<charlie-tca> DEBUG: resolver (libnewt0.52): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<charlie-tca> DEBUG: resolver (ext2-modules): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<charlie-tca> DEBUG: resolver (efi-modules): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<charlie-tca> It may have been my internet, too. It appears to have failed to download all the packages
<slangasek> none of those messages are errors
<charlie-tca> eeejay:
<charlie-tca> Mar 11 14:58:34 in-target: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<slangasek> they all say 'debug' and 'ignored' :)
<charlie-tca> Mar 11 14:58:34 in-target: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<eeejay> charlie-tca: you are welcome :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Read the stupid log wrong
<charlie-tca> I think the "Unable to fetch som archives" must be me, not the image
<slangasek> it's probably the xine-lib issue I just outlined
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will run everything again after the respin.
<charlie-tca> and this thing, too
<charlie-tca> Mar 11 14:58:34 in-target: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Xubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Alpha i386 (20090311.1)]/pool/main/x/x11-xkb-utils/x11-xkb-utils_7.4+1_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<slangasek> hrm
<slangasek> that sounds more like a bad CD burn
<charlie-tca> passes md5sum and cd integrity check
<charlie-tca> running again to find out, though
<charlie-tca> worst part for me. It worked in VirtualBox, but gave me this on hardware
<charlie-tca> anyway, no bugs reported yet.
<davmor2> slangasek, cjwatson: It's not actually installing lvm that's the issue it's the pain you have to go through to remove so you can do other test so I might just leave them till last rather than not do them if that makes sense
<slangasek> davmor2: well, cjwatson clarified that the fix he provided is not on the current CDs
<slangasek> but then, I guess the problem is installing over LVM, so leaving those till last seems to make sense still, yeah
<slangasek> xubuntu alternate is up again
<davmor2> charlie-tca: ^
<charlie-tca> thanks!
<charlie-tca> I'll grab and test
<slangasek> mm, the xine-lib change didn't actually work though
<davmor2> :(
<slangasek> digging into the logs, then
<davmor2> slangasek: What's up with unr 0/0 on the tracker ?
<slangasek> partial db changes
<slangasek> we'll use the 'UMPC' to track testing of UNR again for this round
<davmor2> slangasek: np's just checking :)
<slangasek> ah; xfmedia has a Recommends: libxine1-ffmpeg that has to go away
<slangasek> kubuntu alternate is up
<slangasek> xubuntu still being sorted
<davmor2> sbeattie: just a quick note on dl-ubuntu-test-iso there a note about not needing --only.  This is useful for times like now where kubuntu has had to be respun but the rest remain the same.  It's saves all the checks :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I appear to be comprehension-challenged this morning, you're looking for something that skips the md5sum checks except for ones that got updated?
<davmor2> sbeattie:  No.  Currently if you need to download one specific set of cd because of a re-spin.  You can run the entire script or just run dl-ubuntu-test-iso --only kubuntu which just grabs the iso's that have changed.  The rest of the time however you want to download all the iso's
<davmor2> so I'm asking that --only not be removed from the script it is of use :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: Ah, got it! and lo, I am enlightened.
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop up
<sbeattie> davmor2: is --exclude useful for similar raisins?
<davmor2> sbeattie: Yes that's more for everything has changed except for X
<davmor2> that or you don't want the hassle of the dvd's
<sbeattie> davmor2: the completist in me wonders if more only|exclude options would be useful; e.g. --only-variant or --exclude-variant dvd
<davmor2> sbeattie: it would be good if it could be more specific as long as the command doesn't become so long it's quicker to dl all the images than type in the command :)
<slangasek> charlie-tca: ok, xubuntu alternate really up now
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I'll get it again, then
<davmor2> slangasek: Sweet :)
<davmor2> slangasek: Is that everything back up now then?
<slangasek> no, xubuntu desktop and kde dvd are still rebuilding
<davmor2> :(
<davmor2> ubuntu desktop done :)
<davmor2> I don't think all the red bugs are necessary though  I think someone aught to explain that red is for show stoppers
<davmor2> mahahaha Evilness.  I'm testing lvm then I'll use rescue to wipe the partition table ready for the next test :)
<davmor2> slangasek: can you get on the tracker?
<davmor2> it's alright it's back up
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop, kubuntu dvd up
<charlie-tca> Thank you.
<davmor2> slangasek: should freesoftware only offer nvidia drivers in jockey?
<davmor2> do you know
<slangasek> I have no idea
<davmor2> I'd of thought it wasn't free software
<slangasek> jockey is free software.
<davmor2> slangasek: Jockey is but the Nvidia binary blob it wants to install isn't :)
<slangasek> that's correct
<slangasek> but I don't know what the "free software only" option is or isn't promised to do
<davmor2> It's never shown up in there before so unless there was a policy change
<davmor2> that's what I'm trying to find out whether it should be offered or not :) I'll bug seb128 and pitti about it tomorrow for now I've just left a note about it
<lordnoid> Hi I have no sound in flash (swfdec or proprietary doesn't matter)..
<lordnoid> in Jaunty alpha 56
<lordnoid> 5
<lordnoid> oh and im on 64-bit.. could that be it?
<davmor2> lordnoid: no Cause I have audio in flash.
<lordnoid> oh ok
<davmor2> you might be better off asking on #ubuntu+1 though
<lordnoid> ah okay
<davmor2> stgraber: Good news ltsp seems to be building testing it shortly
<davmor2> stgraber: ping
<davmor2> stgraber: when you get this why does the default amd64 image point to /opt/ltsp/i386 ?
<slangasek> davmor2: have you run into bug #341086?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 341086 in update-manager "update manager closes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341086
<slangasek> which I think is the same as bug #340828
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 340828 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with AttributeError in checkFreeSpace()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340828
<slangasek> a regression introduced in update-manager during the milestone freeze, grr
<davmor2> slangasek: not on the oems I did earlier
<slangasek> so update-manager Just Worked?
<davmor2> slangasek: that's the same bug he reported in alpha 5
<slangasek> hmm?
<slangasek> 341086 was reported 9 hours ago
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm not sure if it's a wifi thing
<slangasek> no, this is an update-manager bug, that has nothing to do with wifi?
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm sure there was one very similar in alpha 5 that the same tester reported unless I'm going mad
<davmor2> n-m has worked fine for me
<slangasek> this has nothing to do with network-manager!
<davmor2> on netboot, alt and live
<slangasek> *update*-manager
<davmor2> sorry
<davmor2> try again
<davmor2> tired now just running u-m now
<davmor2> meh forgot I've just bork eth connection for ltsp test.  2 secs I'll just fire up my laptop
<davmor2> slangasek: right my laptop is a couple of days behind so about 5 minutes I'll ping you and let you know
<slangasek> ...ok. :)
<davmor2> slangasek: crashes
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> slangasek: packages to be installed update-manager and update-manager-core I'm guessing they fix the issue I can install them and check if you'd like?
<slangasek> it's already been confirmed that upgrading fixes it
<slangasek> I was just needed a check on how reproducible the crash was
<slangasek> s/was //
<davmor2> slangasek: I've just finish burning a live cd I'll fire it up 2 ticks
<davmor2> slangasek: yeap.  crashes on live cd too
<slangasek> ok, I'm going to respin images for that
<davmor2> slangasek:  :(
<davmor2> :'(
<slangasek> having CDs which install a system that users can't easily upgrade out of is a problem
<davmor2> is that going to affect everything?  Or just ubuntu
<slangasek> anything with the broken version of update-manager on it
<slangasek> xubuntu and kubuntu already rerolled, so should be fine
<davmor2> slangasek: so did xubuntu and kubuntu get the update in the respin?
<slangasek> yes
<davmor2> I'm going to go to bed now and sleep and start again in the morning
<slangasek> affected are ubuntustudio, ubuntu-server, and ubuntu desktop/alternate, from what I see
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> g'night then :)
<davmor2> night
<slangasek> also mythbuntu, MID, and UNR
 * slangasek sighs
<davmor2> spin ubuntu first then please, I can start straight away in the morning my server will dl them for me :)
<mathiaz> slangasek: can you add a new test case to the Ubuntu Server iso in the QA tracker?
<mathiaz> slangasek: I've created http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerRAID1 to cover RAID1 installs
<slangasek> mathiaz: not in a timely fashion
<slangasek> I have to reverse-engineer that bit of the database from the schema, submit SQL in an RT, and wait for IS :)
<mathiaz> slangasek: ok. It can wait for after alpha6.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-12
 * stgraber downloads and start testing ltsp and edubuntu
<stgraber> LTSP done, doing edubuntu now
 * stgraber takes ubuntu alternate amd64 and edubuntu amd64
<stgraber> should be done in 30min or so
<stgraber> done, not found any show stopper though can't test ltsp on amd64 as I'd need a 64bit thin client
<sbeattie> hrm, looks like ubuntu-server could use testing on esx.
<davmor2> morning schwuk
<mvo> sbeattie: hey, thanks for your patch to update-manager-text. given that it is relatively new, do you have any feedback on it? should it do more or is it just right?
<Chubakur> alpha 6 is ready?
<davmor2> it will be when it ready
<marginoferror> Is this the right place to ask a question about 9.04?
<davmor2> depends what the question is if your after general help then use #ubuntu+1
<marginoferror> Oh, okay.  I might check there too.  I have a problem with rsync and since I'm not used to using it I'm not sure if it's a 9.04 bug or a problem with my usage
<marginoferror> I keep getting rsync: mkstemp "/.temp.0OInXC" failed: Permission denied (13)
<marginoferror> ... oh
<davmor2> marginoferror: what command are you using
<marginoferror> Yeah, I think the problem is that I'm an idiot
<marginoferror> And was typing for the destination 10.0.0.104:/
<marginoferror> Instead of 10.0.0.104:/~
<marginoferror> Or, wait
<marginoferror> Well, I'll get it eventually now that I know what the problem is
<davmor2> try ~/. for home directory
<marginoferror> Yes
<marginoferror> Sorry about that.  Well, it's working now
<davmor2> nps'
<davmor2> cr3: how's Canada today dude?
<stgraber> snow is melting :)
<stgraber> hi davmor2. I tried ltsp yesterday and both amd64 and i386 install looked fine with /opt/ltsp/images/<architecture>.img present and thin client booting fine
<davmor2> stgraber: Yeah.  I saw.   My issue was that /etc/ltsp/dhcp (is it) pointed to /opt/ltsp/images/i386 on amd64
<davmor2> I kept getting image not found from the client
<eeejay> http://blogs.igalia.com/apinheiro/2009/01/06/random-thoughts-about-a11y-on-clutter/
<stgraber> davmor2: that'd have been in /etc/inetd.conf, is your thin client 64bit ?
<davmor2> stgraber: both yes
<stgraber> davmor2: after installation on amd64 I have /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img in /etc/inetd.conf ... weird
<davmor2> stgraber: do you have 2 eth cards?
<stgraber> yeah
<stgraber> it's a kvm with two interfaces
<davmor2> that's probably why then I still haven't been able to get one so I have to hack it about a bit to get it to send and receive worked fine on i386.   So I'm guessing it's something I'm doing rather than something the machine is doing :)
<diver> ppl, when alpha 6 will release?
<ara> cr3: marc, where checkbox puts the report by default?
<cr3> ara: the submission.xml report?
<ara> cr3: yes, I found it, thx
<ara> cr3: but one question, may I?
<cr3> ara: sure, what's up?
<ara> cr3: I was testing checkbox
<ara> cr3: with this test:
<ara> cr3: name: new_test
<ara> plugin: auto
<ara> categories: laptop, desktop
<ara> command: true
<ara> description: this is a test...
<ara> cr3: but I get this reply:
<ara> new_test	skip 	Test not handled by any plugin.
<cr3> ara: right, it's called shell rather than auto, requirement from mdz at the uds in mountain view
<cr3> that's an awesome error message by the way! :)
<mdz> cr3: s/requirement/suggestion/, I just thought it clearer
<cr3> mdz: agreed, suggestion it is then :)
<ara> cr3: ok, thanks. I will update the documentation then ;-)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-13
<ara> morning!
<jpds> Morning ara.
<ara> hey jpds
<ara> jcollado: ;-)
<jcollado> ara:  Thanks!
<nullack> Just an FYI, my test of a fresh Alpha 6 Ubiquity AMD64 install failed - its recorded under bug #342157
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342157 in ubiquity "Alpha 6 Live AMD64 Install Failure - HwDetect Failed Code 141" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342157
<ara> nullack: have you add that bug to the iso tracker page?
<nullack> Ara : Yes Im in LP now, just fixing up a bug for Steve Beattie
<nullack> Ara: PS Hope your well :)
<ara> nullack: I am good, thanks :)
<nullack> Ara : done it, thanks for the reminder
<ara> nullack: cool, thanks :)
<DisSsha1> Hi !
<photon> hi!
<DisSsha1> can someone tell me what Ubuntu use to verify non fonctional regression before push package update ?
<nullack> Its a combination of manual and automated testing
<eeejay> schwuk: howdy?
<schwuk> eeejay: hi
<eeejay> schwuk: hope you made it home ok. i seem to have dificulties making attachments in testcases.qa.ubuntu.com
<DisSsha1> nullack: it's not a framework test suite like Linux Test Project ?
<nullack> DisSsha1: Im cooking Dinner, but to quickly answer, there is some structured test cases on the ISO test team tracker, but most of the coverage is invented by the massive number of community testers doing exploratory testing
<nullack> DisSsha1: With many people comes many expectations and many functional tests of different coverage
<nullack> DisSsha1: I gotta run, BBL :)
<DisSsha1> nullack: ok thx :)
<schwuk> eeejay: Sorry - hw crash. I'll look into it.
<eeejay> schwuk: thanks )
<DisSsha1> do you know wich program generate this cute page http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/regression/regression_tracker.html ?
<ara> DisSsha1: it is basic html with a css from launchpad
<ara> DisSsha1: it is generated with a daily script
<DisSsha1> ara: ok, where can i find this script ?
<DisSsha1> ara: it's only launch test case ?
<ara> DisSsha1: I think it is publicly available, sbeattie can tell you more about it
<DisSsha1> ara: yes,Ii see it's the writter of this page, thanks you :)
<sbeattie> DisSsha1: it's the regression_query script in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sbeattie/sru-tools/sru-buglist/files
<sbeattie> And erk, it looks like the url on launchpad changed.
<DisSsha1> sbeattie: oh thanks i juste writting you an email :)
<DisSsha1> sbeattie, do you know why ubuntu do not use Test framework regression like Linux Test Project between updates ?
<sbeattie> DisSsha1: it's on the roadmap, as part of rolling out some general automated testing infrastructure. Others in the channel can tell you where we're at in the process.
<nags> mvo, I still get the error when I do update of package, looks like your fix will appear couple of days later ? regarding pycentral / python-ropemacs
<kahrn> Has anyone had any trouble upgrading to alpha 6? (i.e. checkbox and checkbox-gtk being left in a broken state)
<kahrn> thus leaving the system in a broken state^
<DisSsha> Can someone tell me where i can find test Cases and launcher script  please  ?
<tgpraveen> kahrn: arent such queries better off in #ubuntu+1
<kahrn> ok
<mvo> nags: I uploaded it today (the fixes)
<mvo> nags: I had to hold it off a bit because of the jaunty-6 freeze
<mvo> nags: but it should be on archive.ubuntu.com today and a bit later on the mirrors
<mvo> charlie-tca: thanks for the logs, I try to reproduce the failure now :)
<mvo> charlie-tca: do you always get it at the same package? or is that random?
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. I am trying to reproduce it in hardware.
<charlie-tca> It is always the same
<charlie-tca> Both amd64 on VBox, i386 on hardware, when it fails
<schwuk> eeejay: What's the problem with attachments? I was able to create, view and delete one on the WikiSandBox page.
<eeejay> schwuk: it told me i was not able to
 * eeejay tries again.
<eeejay> schwuk: how do you delete them? can't see a way
<nags> mvo, cool, thanks :)
<schwuk> eeejay: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Notification?action=AttachFile
<diver> ppl, when alpha 6 will release?
<philwyett> diver, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/
<diver> o ) thanks )
<mvo> charlie-tca: just to confirm, after the error during the test aufs upgrade your rebootet and everything was back to normal?
<mvo> i.e. intrepid
<charlie-tca> yes
<mvo> thanks
<charlie-tca> that is correct. I was going to try to upgrade with aufs, but wanted to keep the logs for you instead
<mvo> I'm trying to reproduce that failure currently, fingers crossed :)
<charlie-tca> me too
<mvo> charlie-tca: I can reproduce the failure
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> do you need my hardware failure logs?
<NY152> bonjour suite à des mise à jour, le systeme de nettoyage dans le menu systeme>administration a disparu ! Comment le réinstaller ? (nom du paquet)
<jpds> NY152: #ubuntu-fr pour aide en fraçais.
<NY152> jpds: ils refusent d'aider sur les version en devellopement et disent que c'est ici qu'il faut s'adresser
<jpds> Man, I need to improve my French.
<NY152> ^^
<NY152> Following an update utility for cleaning in the menu system> administration has disappeared. How to reinstall? (I'm on jaunty)
<NY152> jpds you would have the package name?
<jpds> What's missing the system > admin menu? Or the utility?
<jpds> The utility is in the computer-janitor package.
<NY152> tank you ^^
<jpds> De rien.
<NY152> jpds:  for information from intrepid (new installation, the migration to jaunty 6 beta broke me this package as well as hwtest, hwtest-gtk and ubuntu-desktop
<jpds> Hmm, strange.
<NY152> and impossible to repair: (
<jpds> NY152: Can you: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - and see why it will not install?
<NY152> impossible
<NY152> error
<jpds> Can you put it on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<NY152> ok
<NY152> jpds:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/130843/
<jpds> NY152: What does 'apt-get -f install' try to do?
<NY152> i try now
<NY152> idem
<NY152> jpds:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/130845/
<jpds> NY152: Oh, someone has filed a bug on it: bug #342497
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342497 in checkbox "checkbox E: /var/cache/apt/archives/checkbox_0.5_all.deb: subproces pre-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug E: /var/cache/apt/archives/checkbox-gtk_0.5_all.deb: subproces pre-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342497
<NY152> that should I do?
<jpds> NY152: I'll comment on the bug for you.
<NY152> ok tank you :)
<NY152> no solution yet for me then?
<jpds> No, there appears to be some information missing in the package.
<NY152> ok
<NY152> tank you for helping
<NY152> bye bye ^^
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-15
<bivo> trying the alpha live cd, wtf wow, the graphics are bad on an 8800GTS 320Mb, are they fixed in recent patches if I install?
<persia> bivo: There have been changes since then, but I'm not sure anyone but you can confirm if they improve your specific hardware.
<bmb_irvin> whats up all
<davmor2> morning all
<Aouate3> hello, i would like to be a ubuntu tester
<davmor2> Aouate3: welcome
<Aouate3> hello
<davmor2> Aouate3: http://qa.ubuntu.com/ have a look at getting started
<Aouate3> Thank You
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-16
<mdeslaur> has anyone managed to play a DVD in lucid's totem?
<mdeslaur> man, 2010 and we still don't have decent DVD support
<Craig_Dem> You could always install the codecs.
<mdeslaur> Craig_Dem: which codecs are you talking about?
<mdeslaur> it appears I'm hitting bugs 522897 and/or 522901
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522897 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "DVD Menus are displayed but not clickable (affects: 7) (dups: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522897
<davmor2> morning all
<leorolla__> test
<leorolla__> anyone?
<leorolla__> hi
<leorolla__> ?
<leorolla__> hello
<charlie-tca__> When using static IP's, X restarts when hitting ENTER after the ip address is added, the first time.
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> Hey dude
<davmor2> fader_: no ara so does that mean you'll be picking up her testing duties ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Hehe  She's in some sort of training this week, I think.  Yesterday she was on much later in the day.
<hggdh> folks -- I am considering expanding testdrive a bit, to allow for easier setup on some tests, e,g. no network connection
<hggdh> right now this will only work for KVM, vBox is all hard-coded in
<hggdh> comments welcome
<hggdh> another change: allow for easier setup of images, defining CACHE_IMG separate from CACHE
<charlie-tca__> question: I ran the hardware video testing yesterday, I don't need to log those errors for iso testing, do I?
<davmor2> if they effect you today yes
<hggdh> anyone tried a server install, i386, with encrypted LVM today?
<sbeattie> hggdh: no, but I did an alt install with encrypted LVM that failed yesterday.
<sbeattie> hggdh: bug 539324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539324 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Setting up swap fails when setting lvm+encryption (affects: 2)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539324
<sbeattie> hggdh: are you seeing something different?
<charlie-tca__> xubuntu encrypted failed today
<sbeattie> charlie-tca__: same bug or something different?
<charlie-tca__> same
<charlie-tca__> just confirmed it
<charlie-tca__> on hardware, too
<charlie-tca__> I thought it was me, was trying to confirm it on another machine
<hggdh> sbeattie: no, this is it
<hggdh> sbeattie: thank you
<charlie-tca__> lucid installations, anyone got the cdrom drive to work?
<charlie-tca__> fstab lists a floppy drive here, but no cd drive
<persia> charlie-tca__: I have had the CD work under lucid.
<charlie-tca__> I have in the past, too. What about today
<persia> The install I did today didn't boot post-install.  My rolling-upgrade environment had no issues with optical disks.
<charlie-tca__> my music cd is not recognized
<charlie-tca__> fresh install has no fstab entry
<charlie-tca__> no entry in /media for cdrom either
<persia> I thought it was supposed to autodetect now.
<persia> I might be wrong.
<charlie-tca__> Data disc doesn't detect either
<charlie-tca__> What is the source for that?
<charlie-tca__> package name?
<persia> For which?
<charlie-tca__> cd doesn't get detected
<persia> For you, I suspect it's a blend of kernel, udev, and thunar
<persia> Other people might have different mixes :)
<sbeattie> woah, has anyone done a manual partitioning test?
<sbeattie> (with the d-i based installers?)
<sbeattie> it's giving seriously goofy calculations here, I create a 2GB swap parition and then the next partition I try to create, the space it offered was 12GB less.
<persia> I definitely didn't have that issue, although I was working in a known-buggy environment (GPT)
<charlie-tca__> I have one in progress on xubuntu 386
<charlie-tca__> It calculated correctly, though
 * sbeattie reboots to recreate with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer set
 * charlie-tca__ only using a 10GB drive, too
<sbeattie> right, this is setting up a 100GB disk image intended for non-iso-testing uses.
<persia> If you're using kvm and qcow2-format images, you can do a 100GB image for an ISO test with <3G on-disk.
<sbeattie> persia: I'm doing the same with vbox's lazy-allocation disks.
<sbeattie> (in parallel with about 4 other tasks, which is why it's taking so long for me to reproduce.)
<sbeattie> heh, here's the results of trying to set up a 10GB /, 2Gb of swap, and the rest under /srv: http://www.nxnw.org/~steve/images/d-i-manual-partitioning.png
<davmor2> sbeattie: let cjwatson know
<sbeattie> davmor2: will do, gathering debugging logs.
<Cfhs_1> Hello everyone!
<Cfhs_1> anyone? I'm here to introduce myself... I want to contribute to ubuntu... hello?
<Cfhs_1> hello??
<Cfhs_1> =[
<sbeattie> Cfhs_1: Hi. If you're interested in helping test ubuntu, right now we're working on testing isos for lucid beta1; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-17
<marjo_> sbeattie: ping
<wrst> hi guys i'm trying out lucid and after install i'm greeted with no gdm just terminal log in. on a laptop with ati video, broadcom wireless. it worked fine utnil i updated over the weekend
<charlie-tca__> Try Alt+F7
<charlie-tca__> It should switch to gdm and log in
 * charlie-tca__ hates when they leave like that
<slangasek> ara: sorry for the false starts, but we should finally have a set of good candidate ISOs up for beta-1
<slangasek> just waiting for DVDs (incl. edubuntu) and armel to finish building
<sbeattie> mvo: hrm, upgrade from hardy is failing, complaining about an unresolvable problem trying to install the blacklisted package openoffice.org-filter-binfilter
<mvo> sbeattie: ha! good
<mvo> bug #516727
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516727 in openoffice.org (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "breaks dist-upgrade: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle. (affects: 11)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516727
<mvo> sbeattie: the workaround is to remove openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, a new OOo upload will fix it after beta-1
<sbeattie> okay, thanks, will workaround. Your blacklist works. :-)
<mvo> yeah, in this case a early abort is better
<PetrolCB> what can I do to help?
<sbeattie> mvo: hit bug 540125 testing an upgrade from hardy->lucid.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540125 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade errored on xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg dependencies (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540125
<mvo> sbeattie: *urgh* thanks, that looks nasty
<persia> PetrolCB: Hey.  Welcome.
<persia> PetrolCB: You probably want to start by registering for an account at qa.ubuntu.com
<persia> PetrolCB: In preparation for the Beta release, the current focus is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO
<persia> PetrolCB: The basic procedures are outlined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<PetrolCB> persia: heh, that someone turned out to be you :) thanks, I'll get right on it
<persia> PetrolCB: Thanks for the help.
<mvo> sbeattie: could you please attach your original /var/lib/dpkg/status (if that is still available from a backup?)
<sbeattie> mvo: from before the upgrade? Hrm, I don't think I have it, sorry; but I'll start capturing /etc/ before upgrade tests.
<sbeattie> mvo: for background, the system was installed from dapper to hardy, then hardy to lucid.
<sbeattie> before upgrading to hardy, I installed the binary packages that are still supported under dapper.
<mvo> sbeattie: thanks, I think its "just" a bug in initramfs-tools/module-init-tools
<mvo> initially I got 10 new gray hairs because I thought that the ordering of the dpkg runs was wrong, but it turns out its actually a trigger for initramfs fialing
<mvo> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<mvo> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-27-generic
<mvo> cpio: ./etc/modprobe.d/arch-aliases: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<mvo> that is a known bug, the fix is uploaded, but apparently not available yet
<sbeattie> okay, cool.
 * sbeattie heads to bed.
<mvo> good night!
<mvo> and thanks for the test
<davmor2> morning all
<shadeslayer> hi i want to participate in testing the daily amd64 kubuntu live iso
<shadeslayer> any specific stuff i have to do?
<shadeslayer> i used zsync to update my alpha iso to the latest daily...i guess im all set to go?
<davmor2> shadeslayer: the tests can be located here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com you'll need to sign up for an account and then away you go
<shadeslayer> davmor2: i have a account there too :)
<davmor2> that's it then pick a test select started an then just get on with it :)
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures may also help
<shadeslayer> davmor2: ok one last thing,should i expect plymouth to start without graphics card drivers?
<shadeslayer> i heard the open source nvidia drivers are default now
<davmor2> if x is started then plymouth will work the drivers are in the kernel
<persia> Hrm?
<persia> If there are no kms drivers, plymouth will just use text mode.
<shadeslayer> persia: okies
<persia> That's independent of whether X has drivers (although this only matters for corner-case hardware)
<shadeslayer> can i delete my account from iso.qa ? my username has a typo :P
<shadeslayer> ah nvm... made a new one :)
<shadeslayer> how do i state that ive started the iso test?
<shadeslayer> oh found it
<shadeslayer> ok lets see if this works :)
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone know if ubiquity works fine in manual partitioning mode?
<davmor2> no why don't you try it?
<shadeslayer> davmor2: ok!
<shadeslayer> davmor2: yeah i was going through the kubuntu devel ml
<shadeslayer> just incase if there was a bug :)
<davmor2> why would installer stuff be on the kubuntu-devel list?
<shadeslayer> davmor2: hmmm? i mean there was a issue with ubiquity kde in alpha 3
<shadeslayer> manual partitioning didnt work :)
<shadeslayer> ok ill irc from lucid now :D
<shadeslayer> im on lucid
<shadeslayer> and its AMAZING!!!
<shadeslayer> plymouth is wonderful!!!
<shadeslayer> ok now getting back to buisness....any specific test cases apart from the one mentioned in the wiki?
<davmor2> But I live in Wolverhampton I don't want to be in plymouth ;)
<shadeslayer> davmor2: lol......
<czajkowski> davmor2: why would you want to be in Wolverhampton!
<davmor2> czajkowski: beacause it's the city of DREAMS!
<cr3> czajkowski: because it sounds like wolverine, isn't that reason enough?
<davmor2> hi cr3 fader_
<czajkowski> cr3: only in your head :p
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> fader_: I got a test in today and now the iso's need respinning
<davmor2> remind me why do I break iso's
<fader_> davmor2: Way to go... stop breaking the builds!
 * davmor2 blames fader_ for not testing it properly :P
<czajkowski> grin
<czajkowski> davmor2: you just break things!
<fader_> Yeah, don't try to blame me for your problems!
 * davmor2 pokes czajkowski with big stick to see if she breaks
<davmor2> fader_: why not you blame cr3 when ever anything goes wrong
<fader_> davmor2: That's different!
<davmor2> fader_: No cr3 pays me to blame you to get his own back ;)
<czajkowski> davmor2: don't make me come over there!
 * davmor2 pokes czajkowski harder obviously I'm not poking hard enough to break her
<fader_> czajkowski: I'll crouch down behind him and you push from the front.
<davmor2> fader_: I'm more scared of czajkowski than you dude ;)
<czajkowski> fader_: evil, I like it :)
<fader_> :D
<ara> hey all!
 * davmor2 hugs czajkowski it annoys her more than pain
<czajkowski> oi
<davmor2> see!
<fader_> ara: Howdy!
<ara> hey fader_!
<shadeslayer> loads of gui bugs in kubuntu daily :D
<Riddell> is someone on wubi testing duty today?
<davmor2> Riddell: it's broke
<Riddell> davmor2: ah well, better than being in an unknown state I guess :)
<davmor2> Riddell: point evan at it earlier
<Riddell> ara: the /topic is 4 months out of date :)
<davmor2> Riddell: this is from -release earlier <cjwatson> ok, so installer problems so far with beta-1 are: 1) ^- this 2) enter kills X, maybe fixed by plymouth upgrade, testing 3) wubi was using wrong version numbers so was broken, needs respin
<Riddell> and there I was last night dreaming of a nice smooth day of trouble free tests
<davmor2> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<davmor2> oops did I just type that out aloud
<DeadmanIncJS> hello
<ara> hey DeadmanIncJS
<DeadmanIncJS> im a nOOb to Linux
<DeadmanIncJS> but would like to learn more about linux and how to contribute
<DeadmanIncJS> <--not a fan of Windows anymore, hahah
<charlie-tca__> upgrading with hardware drivers installed; the upgrade does not remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and the monitor shuts down during the boot.
<charlie-tca__> The system autologs in to the desktop, but the monitor is off so the user doesn't know it.
<charlie-tca__> removing the file lets the gdm come up and it works correctly
<ara> charlie-tca__, nvidia?
<charlie-tca__> yup
<charlie-tca__> known?
<charlie-tca__> Isn't that a security violation?
<charlie-tca__> It only does auto-logins as long as the monitor is shut off
<charlie-tca__> maybe it isn't logging in, I'm just confused...
<charlie-tca__> Okay, this is bad. I added tomboy, then ran updates. It removed tomboy again
<ara> how do you know is it logged in?
<charlie-tca__> That is what makes me think I got confused. I ssh'd in and it goes to my /home directory. But I don't think it needs to log in to do that, right?
<ara> charlie-tca__, right
<charlie-tca__> Thanks
<bladernr_> Hey, if I have an issue that occurs during login, causing X to crash and reset, any idea what package to file that under?
<bladernr_> would that be a GDM problem, or an X problem?
<bladernr_> or something else...
 * bladernr_ is testing lucid alternative
<davmor2> bladernr_: is it when you hit enter?
<bladernr_> davmor2:  yes, but it only happens on the first attempt.
<bladernr_> after X restarts, all is well
<davmor2> Known bug I'll grab the number
<bladernr_> cool  Thanks
<davmor2> bladernr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/537262 try that one
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537262 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "plymouth pid missing from OMITPIDS and terminated by sendsigs (affects: 347) (dups: 17)" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> sorry wrong one hang on
<bladernr_> ok... I was just looking at bug 530781
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530781 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "x server crashes first time I'm asked for password (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530781
<bladernr_> thought that one seems to have stalled after 10 march
<bladernr_> s/though/thought
<davmor2> no look at the rest of the post there are some added today
<bladernr_> ?? all I can see is the activity log starts on the 2nd and ends on the 10th...
<bladernr_> hrmmm
<bladernr_> davmor2:  I was referring to 530781
<bladernr_> ahhh... bug 532047 sounds better
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532047 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7 (affects: 158) (dups: 35)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532047 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7 (affects: 158) (dups: 35)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<davmor2> bladernr_: it was reproducible today
<bladernr_> yeah... I just reproduced it myself a couple of times :)
<bladernr_> I'll just mark them as affecting me and add a note
<davmor2> <cjwatson> ok, so installer problems so far with beta-1 are: 1) ^- this 2) enter kills X, maybe fixed by plymouth upgrade, testing 3) wubi was using wrong version numbers so was broken, needs respin
<charlie-tca__> also should include trying to upgrade if running nvidia
<charlie-tca__> nouveau refuses to allow the monitor to stay on if installed during the upgrade
<davmor2> charlie-tca__: go poke bryceh
<charlie-tca__> okay
<davmor2> charlie-tca__: He might be able to point you in the right direction if nothing else
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-18
<slangasek> UNE respun finished, new candidate posted
<slangasek> s/respun/respin/
<slangasek> others to follow ASAP
<slangasek> KNR also posted
<slangasek> Ubuntu desktop is up
<cr3> slangasek: iso image?
<slangasek> cr3: yes
<cr3> slangasek: have there been a few respins today? I noticed that my activity queue for running jobs in certification is rather big today
<cr3> battery is dying, back tomorrow
<slangasek> cr3: prior to now, the last respin run was last night
<cr3> slangasek: thanks, I'll have a closer look at my queue then to make sure it doesn't start overloading
<tgm4883> I noticed on the QA site it lists the mythbuntu images as rebuilding, but the current/ folder for the daily live disk has 2 images in it. Should I expect that these two images are bad and I need to wait for the rebuilt ones, or would these images be good to start mirroring?
<tgm4883> I ask, because I thought in the past that if there was a rebuild that the current/ folder gets emptied
<slangasek> tgm4883: the current folder always has images in it, current doesn't mean candidate
<slangasek> tgm4883: I've just posted the new mythbuntu candidates
<slangasek> well - "always" has images in it; when it doesn't, it means the build failed and the scripts didn't notice
<stgraber> hello, just arrived home after a whole evening of work in the server room at the office.
<stgraber> I see that all DVDs are being rebuilt, any ETA ?
<slangasek> stgraber: ETA of 30min for edubuntu
<stgraber> ok, I'll see how awake I'm in 30min then. Worst case I'll e-mail highvoltage and hope he'll wake up earlier than me ;)
<slangasek> hmm - sorry, not 30min, 45min
<tgm4883> slangasek, thanks for the info
<slangasek> stgraber: edubuntu up
<ara> good morning all
<sbeattie> hey ara.
<ara> hey sbeattie :)
<sbeattie> are you still in london?
<ara> sbeattie, no, I arrived to Malaga yesterday afternoon
<sbeattie> Ah, cool, just in time to burn out iso testing. :-)
<sbeattie> ara: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Plymouth ?
<ara> sbeattie, I've seen some updates as i am subscribed to /Testing/*
<ara> what is all about?
<sbeattie> keybuk, slangasek, and possibly others spent today trying to fix plymouth issues and slangasek wanted to try to cover testing all the possible boot situations for plymouth.
<sbeattie> since it's going on to the beta1 isos at the last minute
<ara> sbeattie, ok
<sbeattie> hrm, is the kubuntu bottom panel supposed to visible in the livecd environment?
<ara> meaning, while installing?
<sbeattie> no, just in the "try kubuntu before installing" environment.
<ara> sbeattie, then, you're supposed to have a full environment, aren't you?
<ara> sbeattie, can you imagebin?
<sbeattie> ara: will do, one sec
<sbeattie> ara: http://imagebin.org/89349
<ara> sbeattie, indeed, that's a bug
<ara> sbeattie, well, did you choose "try kubuntu" or you just let it timeout?
<sbeattie> try kubuntu
<ara> sbeattie, then it is a bug in casper, I guess. Can you reproduce?
<ara> sorry, I had to kill xchat, sbeattie, I was asking if it is reproducible
<sbeattie> ara, yep, reproducible in vbox/amd64, seeing if it i386 reproduces.
<sbeattie> err, it reproduces on i386/vbox.
<ara> sbeattie, :(
 * sbeattie wonders if the small screen size is causing the panel not to display.
<sbeattie> I'll try on live hardware in a bit.
<ara> sbeattie, ok, thanks, I will try in KVM
<sbeattie> yeah, reproduces in i386/vbox.
<ara> sbeattie, I cannot reproduce in KVM
<sbeattie> hunh
<sbeattie> ara: what resolution is your kvm environment?
<ara> sbeattie, not sure, but  higher than vbox's 800x600
<ara> sbeattie, so it might be the resolution
<sbeattie> yeah, I don't reproduce it on live hardware w/1440x960
<sbeattie> so I don't think it's casper, but whatever the kde panel is.
<ara> sbeattie, do you get graphical splash in vbox?
<sbeattie> ara: no, I get a text based splash.
<sbeattie> hrm, reconsidering how I answered the matrix
<ara> sbeattie, me too, but, do you get sometimes fsck messages without having set the details mode
<sbeattie> no, but I get other messages on the screen (broken pipe, ureadahead)
<ara> sbeattie, ok, I get those too
<ara> sbeattie, and I guess these are not supposed to be visible, are they?
<sbeattie> no, they're not.
<ara> sbeattie, is there a bug I can subscribe to?
<sbeattie> ara: hrm, I can't find one, though I know keybuk knows about it.
<sbeattie> best to file one, I guess.
<slangasek> the fsck messages are bug #535108
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535108 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Hide console messages while Plymouth is running (affects: 10) (dups: 3)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535108
<slangasek> morning, folks
<slangasek> ara: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3833/442, the test case instructions say I should see a pop-up about incomplete language support and I didn't
<slangasek> ara: is the testcase out of date, or is this a bug?
<sbeattie> slangasek: hrm, these messages puke over the aubergine display, not before the splash shows up.
<sbeattie> (which is what 535108 seems to be about, though it may just be different consequences of the same bug)
<ara> slangasek, it should pop up, it is a bug
<slangasek> sbeattie: same basic issue; the console is in text mode, so anything written to the console by another process gets shown
<slangasek> wasn't "The Aubergine Display" a Pournelle novel?
<sbeattie> slangasek: okay.
<slangasek> ara: ok - what are the packages it's looking to be able to install?  language-support-es?
<ara> slangasek, at least you're using the DVD
<ara> slangasek, are you using the DVD?
<slangasek> ara: no; Ubuntu desktop on USB
<davmor2> ara: can you have a quick look at bug 540776 and confirm it if you agree please,  I figure this will be something that needs work pretty pronto if it is going to be fixed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540776 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Gdm theme makes it impossible to see accessibility option (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540776
<dpm> hey ara
<dpm> hi everyone
<ara> dpm, slangasek is having an issue with no network installations
<slangasek> hi
<dpm> hey slangasek
<ara> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3833/442, the test case instructions say I should see a pop-up about incomplete language support and I didn't
<ara>  ara: is the testcase out of date, or is this a bug?
<davmor2> hello dpm
<slangasek> after install in Spanish, I didn't get prompted about incomplete language support
<davmor2> hello slangasek wfm on this notebook just
<ara> what packages should be looking at to show (or not show) the pop up?
<dpm> ara, it is a bug, we detected while testing the alpha-3. Let me find the bug no...
<dpm> ara, I think it's between ubiquity and language-selector
<davmor2> slangasek: scrap that I did an english install sorry
<ara> launchpad bugs wishlist: in between packages bugs :D
<dpm> :P
<dpm> ara, slangasek, it's bug 527623
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527623 in language-selector (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Notification of missing language support not shown after installation (affects: 1)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527623
<dpm> heya davmor2
<slangasek> dpm: ah, already targeted and milestoned - thanks
<dpm> slangasek, no worries. Thanks for testing languages, I didn't do a very good job at testing localized installations on this milestone :/
<sbeattie> hrm, is there a known bug for the kubuntu installer not finishing shutting down after installing?
<slangasek> sbeattie: there was one that was supposed to have been fixed
<slangasek> sbeattie: bug #526456
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526456 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "shutdown does not work (affects: 2)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526456
<sbeattie> slangasek: it didn't make it back to plymouth.
<kermiac> hey davmor2 :) - bug 540776 looks like it's probably a dupe of bug 532844
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540776 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Gdm theme makes it impossible to see accessibility option (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540776
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532844 in light-themes (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid: White symbols on light panel and Ubuntu Logo are difficult to see (affects: 14) (dups: 4)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532844
<slangasek> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3834/51 - could use some contact info for 'starslights', to find out what his framebuffer config is (and confirm he's using the right image...)
<slangasek> ara, davmor2: are you able to estimate how long it will take to test all the images?
 * ara checks the current state
<ara> slangasek, I guess that, if no major bugs are found, by 18UTC everything should be covered, except for things that normally people test on the other side of the ocean
<slangasek> bladernr__: you marked bug #532047 as affecting beta alternate, which we know is not the case; can I get some more information from you about hardware config?  (a fresh bug filed with 'ubuntu-bug plymouth' from the affected machine is simplest)
<slangasek> ara: ok, thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532047 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7 (affects: 160) (dups: 35)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<davmor2> kermiac: Yay I hate launchpad search it sucks
<kermiac> davmor2: I totally agree
<kermiac> I've been using google to search LP for dupes lately. I was given this by another triager - "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>"
<kermiac> seems to work a lot better
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> again
<stgraber> davmor2: can you do the LTSP tests ? if you do, I'll start downloading Edubuntu
<davmor2> I can but not right now
<moustafa> cr3, ara, fader_, davmor2, marjo, everyone else: Bonjour!
<davmor2> moustafa: mornnig dude
<ara> hey moustafa, morning
<davmor2> morning cr3, fader_ you slacker wake up
<cr3> moustafa: baguette!
<moustafa> cr3: hon! hon!
<moustafa> davmor2: Allons-y! Allonso!
<moustafa> Wow...I wonder if anybody tried to install Ubuntu on one of these: http://www.cybernetman.com/en/products/zero-footprint-pc/zpc-gx31.cfm
<davmor2> moustafa: you need to stop watching doctor who ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: Which iteration?  Also *sonic screwdriver*
<davmor2> stgraber: right going for a 64bit ltsp
<stgraber> davmor2: great, thanks
<stgraber> I'm doing edubuntu amd64 and highvoltage is doing 32bit
<davmor2> stgraber: after lunch I'll try and fit in 32bit too
<fader_> moustafa: That thing brings back unpleasant memories of the TRS-80.
<moustafa> fader_: care to elaborate?
<bladernr__> slangasek: bug 540897 opened per your request
<cr3> fader_: I had memories of the C-64
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540897 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "X/GDM crashes on first login attempt (sounds a LOT like the plymouth bug) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540897
<fader_> moustafa: http://www.digibarn.com/collections/systems/trs80-colorcomputer/index.html
<cr3> fader_: did you actually have a trs-80?
<fader_> cr3: Oh yeah... my early computing experiences were divided between typing on a VT-220 hooked up to a Xenix mainframe and the Trash-80.
<cr3> fader_: are you serious? the trs-80 is from the early 80s, either you're older than you look or you started freaking early
 * cr3 was barely potty trained in the early 80s
 * sbeattie shakes his head at you kids.
<cr3> then again, who's to say I didn't get potty trained in my 20s
<fader_> cr3: I could type before I could write with a pen/pencil.
<fader_> Not *well* mind you, but still. :)
 * davmor2 had a zx81 as his first computer
<fader_> davmor2: Nice!  I've never actually played with one of those.
<davmor2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX81
<cr3> davmor2: sinclairs were much more popular in the uk, right?
<davmor2> cr3: they were the only things around for a long while
<cr3> sbeattie: you're so old, you get up at 6 in the morning :)
<sbeattie> cr3: no, I'm about to call it end of wednesday.
 * davmor2 wonders if me or sbeattie  is older :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'm just slightly older than kwwii, if that helps you figure it out.
<davmor2> goes of to the directory to find out :)
<fader_> davmor2: http://www2.b3ta.com/heyhey16k/
<davmor2> kicks directory for not displaying year
<moustafa> this moment of old ggeksers remember the 80's was brought you by the number Pi and the croissant
<moustafa> ggeksers should be geeksers
<moustafa> And I can attest that cr3 has yet to be fully potty trained
<moustafa> never has my parenting experience be put to the test in a professional environment as my time at Canonical
<cr3> moustafa: that's why parenting was part of the job requirements
<moustafa> cr3: That's what you said each time, even though I had not seen any written statement about it
<slangasek> "change me, it's in your job description"?
<cr3> slangasek: I was looking for the instinctive reflex of a parent to go into changing mode when there is a smell, so I wouldn't even need to ask... because that would be inappropriate :)
<moustafa> slangasek:  Yeah, I'd be reading some code, then raise my head like an ostrich and look at cr3 while saying in a teasing voice: "Did you poop again?" and his little chuckle would say it all
<stgraber> Edubuntu amd64 worked fine !
<slangasek> huzzah
 * highvoltage will start edubuntu i386 tests in about 2 minutes
<davmor2> slangasek: me is just firing up thin client for ltsp 64bit
<slangasek> bladernr_: followed up to the bug, please upgrade plymouth and re-test
<bladernr_> slangasek:  you want I should update plymouth only, or try the latest ISOs instead?
<slangasek> bladernr_: please also update http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3812/22 to point at your new bug instead of 532047
<slangasek> bladernr_: there's no newer ISO of alternate
<bladernr_> gotcha...
<slangasek> this is actually the issue that we respun the desktop CDs for; didn't respin alternate because it only impacts the first login post-install
<slangasek> (whereas for the desktop installer, a crashed X server could botch the whole process)
<davmor2> stgraber: meh forgot to look, I'm assuming you still need to change the /etc/lstp/dhcp.conf from i386 to amd64 on 64bit.  I did it automatically
<stgraber> davmor2: yes, you still need to do that on amd64
<davmor2> phew
<stgraber> davmor2: especially as Edubuntu will be shipping a pre-generated i386 chroot on the amd64 dvd, it'll actually start to make sense ;)
<bladernr_> slangasek:  -17 got it.  upgraded and no more X crash on my Alternate install
<slangasek> bladernr_: great, thanks
<davmor2> stgraber: I just got the plymouth's dot cycling here on my client
<stgraber> davmor2: what's the hardware in your client ?
<davmor2> stgraber: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pc-specs/hplappy.html
<stgraber> ok, nvidia based then. I didn't have the chance to test that much these days
<stgraber> do you happen to have an intel based computer around ?
<stgraber> a netbook being the ideal ;)
<slangasek> davmor2: how many display outputs do you have connected?
<davmor2> slangasek: one notebook I'm just grabbing my netbook
<davmor2> stgraber: that would work but atom processor's aren't 64bit D'oh
<stgraber> davmor2: well some are but netbooks usually aren't indeed ...
<davmor2> the only other intel box I got is an i686
<davmor2> :(
<highvoltage> hmm, "Running dpkg" took quite some time
<highvoltage> is that normal?
<highvoltage> Edubuntu i386 is fine
<davmor2> slangasek: okay I've chrooted into the ltsp image I've updated plymouth and am rebuilding the image I'm gonna see if that fixes it if it does I'll write a bug with the step in
<slangasek> davmor2: how did you get an ltsp image with an outdated plymouth?
<davmor2> slangasek: it was on the cd
<slangasek> which CD?
<davmor2> alternate
<davmor2> ubuntu
<slangasek> ok
 * davmor2 kicks box, then hops around the floor fsckin' sandles for slippers
<davmor2> slangasek: this isn't doing anything ;(
<slangasek> davmor2: you mean upgrading plymouth didn't change the behavior?
<davmor2> slangasek: that is correct
<slangasek> davmor2: what happens if you hit Alt+SysRq+K?
<davmor2> slangasek: the dots stop cycling
<slangasek> and nothing else?
<davmor2> doesn't seem to be
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> special
<slangasek> did you say this was nvidia?
<davmor2> yeap http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pc-specs/hplappy.html
<davmor2> slangasek: this also works fine as an installed system
<ara> hggdh, ttx is complaining a bit about your last minute testcases at  #ubuntu-release ;-)
<hggdh> ara, yes... such is life, I guess
<slangasek> plars: hi, please see my followup to bug #540477
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540477 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X restarted, but no .crash file (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540477
<plars> slangasek: hmm, no I didn't. will take a look
<plars> slangasek: I'll have to reinstall, I've had to blow away that system since this test to make use of the drive elsewhere
<plars> slangasek: unfortunately this looks like it may be one of those "hard to reproduce" sort of bugs
<slangasek> plars: booting the installer and running cat /proc/fb should be sufficient
<plars> slangasek: will do
<slangasek> ara, davmor2: how do things look?
<davmor2> slangasek: sorry I've been off working
<ara> slangasek, I am trying to finish some i386 tests
<ara> stgraber, can you help with the edubuntu upgrades?
<marjo_> slangasek: just finished kubuntu DVD i386 and reported dup bug
<slangasek> marjo_: which bug?
<marjo_> 538213
<marjo_> slangasek: #538213
<slangasek> marjo_: that bug should not be present on the kubuntu DVD...
<marjo> slangasek: uh oh, when i read the bug description, matched my symptoms
<marjo> slangasek: worth redoing & reporting new bug?
<slangasek> marjo: yes, please report a new bug so we have it in your own words (and hopefully with apport data to go with it)
<marjo> slangasek: ok, will do
<slangasek> so looking at what's left on the board, I think we need to make the call to push the release back to tomorrow morning UTC
<slangasek> I'll draft a mail to ubuntu-devel-announce to let people know, and as a CFT
<slangasek> everyone testing, please continue helping us get there... but don't kill yourselves trying to hit a Thursday deadline :)
<slangasek> btw, who's on Wubi duty this time around?
<slangasek> davmor2: is that all you?
<davmor2> slangasek: Yeah I can hit the wubis and m-a's I'm just installing alt 32 bit ltsp to see if it is a 64bit issue
<sbeattie> stgraber: did you take edubuntu upgrades? I'm about to start in them...
<marjo_> sbeattie: please go for them; it won't hurt do double up
<davmor2> stgraber: can you have a look at ltsp on ubuntu dude.  On my netbook on i386 I get a kernel panic which I'm now wondering if it is the same issue on 64bit
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<stgraber> sbeattie: I'd need to install edubuntu in a new VM first. So if you have something easily upgradable around, please feel free to do it.
<stgraber> davmor2: Is that an Asus eeepc ?
<davmor2> stgraber: compaq mini 110
<sbeattie> stgraber: no, I have to do installs from scratch, sadly.
<stgraber> davmor2: hmm, ok. Mine at home also kernel panic but similar hardware here at the office doesn't.
<stgraber> davmor2: feel free to open a bug and attach the detailed hardware (lspci will do). I'll have a look at it.
<stgraber> davmor2: I suspect we're missing a NIC driver or something since the last kernel.
<stgraber> davmor2: Is that an Atlansic ethernet card by any chance ? (atl1e driver)
<davmor2> stgraber: I'm getting the same thing on my laptop but it is syncing some stuff and it has an ip address
<slangasek> marjo_: no bug report yet for your X crash on enter?
<stgraber> ah, ok. I'll get an ubuntu alternate i386 here and run it on our libvirt cluster at revolution linux. I don't think it's related to LTSP itself but it might be some upstart/mountall/plymouth related issue (just guessing here ;)).
<marjo_> slangasek: it's a dup = 540856
<marjo_> sbeattie pointed it out to me
<marjo_> i've modified my report in iso tracker
<marjo_> marked it as serious
<slangasek> marjo_: ah, so not a plymouth bug, how refreshing :)
<marjo_> slangasek: no
<davmor2> stgraber: yeah both boxes get an ip address and both sync some stuff and then seem to stop, but the netbook hadn't started plymouth so I could see what was going on :)
<slangasek> marjo_: although, you filed that against the "debian-installer" test case, which is the alternate installer - I guess that's not what you were actually testing?
<davmor2> stgraber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/541452
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541452 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "ltsp on ubuntu is crashing with a sync issue stopping the kernel from booting (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<marjo_> test case=kubuntu DVD i386/install (debian-installer)/Debian-Installer Whole Drive
<marjo_> slangasek: ^^^
<slangasek> marjo_: yes; you could not have possibly run into bug #540856 with the alternate installer, the alternate installer doesn't use ubiquity
<ubot4> slangasek: Bug 540856 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/540856 is private
<slangasek> ubot4: liar
<ubot4> Factoid 'liar' not found
<slangasek> marjo_: so perhaps the test case directions are out-of-date for lucid, and led you into testing something else
<marjo_> slangasek: i think you may be right
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm off shopping now but I'll hit what wubi and m-a I can when I get back
<slangasek> ok, cheers
<davmor2> slangasek: just so you know wubi is at least doing something now which is more than yesterday morning
<marjo_> slangasek: i'm redoing the test, just to make sure re test case instructions
<slangasek> marjo_: ok - when the first screen shows up with the Ubuntu logo and the "keyboard makes happy man" icon at the bottom, press a key to get to the boot menu first, then look for the "Install Kubuntu in text mode" option
<ameetp> Hi folks, I am trying the Lucid amd64 netboot test.  I have downloaded the mini.iso but during the install I don't get the option to select a distro flavour to install, does anyone know where that option shows up?
<slangasek> marjo_: that's what should correspond to the test case; I imagine it will look very different from what you tested before
<marjo_> slangasek: ack
<davmor2> ameetp: right towards the end
<davmor2> after setting up user etc
<davmor2> ameetp: ^
<ameetp> davmor2:  hmm okay, let me try again.  Thanks
<marjo_> slangasek: you're right
<slangasek> marjo_: ok, cool; so we should either tweak that test case so that it applies correctly to both DVD and alternate CDs, or else make a second test case for the DVD idiosyncracies
<moonoi> Hi there?
<fader_> moonoi: Hello
<ameetp> davmor2: I finally saw it.  Thanks!  I got a little TAB key happy before ;)
<moonoi> can i be of any help?
<fader_> moonoi: Sure!  If you're interested in helping us test Beta 1, feel free to pop over to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com, create an account, and grab an image that needs testing.
<marjo_> moonoi: welcome
<fader_> moonoi: If you're interested in hanging around and helping test, there's plenty of info at http://qa.ubuntu.com as well
<fader_> (And a mailing list, etc.)
<marjo_> to be more specific: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<fader_> moonoi: Feel free to ask any questions you have here as well!
<fader_> marjo_: Ah, thanks -- good point
<moonoi> ok taking a look now
<marjo_> moonoi: thx!
<moonoi> fader_: thanks
<fader_> moonoi: No problem!  Welcome and thanks for pitching in :D
<moonoi> would it be useful if i test in sun vbox? or you only interested in physical?
<fader_> moonoi: VirtualBox is quite useful :)
<moonoi> ok starting now
<moonoi> :-)
 * fader_ is running Mythbuntu tests in VirtualBox right now.
<moonoi> im on a mac
<Daviey> fader_: cool!
<fader_> Daviey: Yeah, I <3 Mythbuntu :)  I have to do my testing in virtualbox because if I screw up the installed system, I'd be in Big Trouble with, er, the end users in my house.
<moonoi> got the new i7 macbook pro ...:-) (jokin) hope it comes soon though
<bladernr_> Oooooo.... I <3 the background and gdm screen for Studio...
<fader_> moonoi: Regarding your upgrade... do you mean it is asking you to install edubuntu even though you have regular ubuntu installed already?
<moonoi> no sorry my mistake, on the link you originally gave me that mentioned edubuntu
<moonoi> now i have done the -d -c its doing the standard
<fader_> moonoi: Okay, great :)
<bladernr_> Ok... embarassingly stupid question, but how the heck do I do anything at all in KDE?  All I seem to be able to do is zoom the desktop in and out, and open some tool menu that lets me add "widgets" and Doodads and thingamabobbers...
<marjo_> bladernr: click on the kde button bottom left hand corner
<sbeattie> bladernr_: no bottom panel is bug 540810
<marjo_> there you will see all the things you were looking for, i assume
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540810 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "kde panel does not display on 800x600 display (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540810
<sbeattie> bladernr_: alt-f2 will bring up a search widget.
<bladernr_> sbeattie:  that is probably exactly why KDE is driving me insane :)
<sbeattie> you can run programs from that.
<bladernr_> cool... thanks... you to marjo_
<sbeattie> bladernr_: yes, I was quite confused for a bit about it, too.
<hggdh> I am right now downloading the Ubuntu DVD, and will go thru the d-i test.
<hggdh> the DVD tests are in need of help, BTW
<moonoi> there is nothing on that untested link you gave me now...? am i too late
<hggdh> moonoi: if you re willing, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3842
<ara> moonoi, you have to go to inprogress
<ara> moonoi, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/inprogress
<moonoi> ahh ok thanks :-)
<moonoi> before i had a link for the upgrade testing
<moonoi> now that seems to hav egone
<sbeattie> hggdh: sadly, my wee little dsl line cannae take downloading the dvd images.
<hggdh> sbeattie: I am finding this myself... at .7MB/s, it will still take me about 90 minutes...
<bladernr_> sbeattie:  I noticed you had marked Kubuntu alternate 64 OEM as started... did you have problems at the end of oem-config?
<sbeattie> bladernr_: um, refresh your browser? this last round of images I haven't touched oem-config.
<sbeattie> I did have issues with it when I tried that test, but then the isos got respun and I've paged out the details of what went wrong.
<bladernr_> mmmkay...
<fader_> Anybody gotten a kubuntu OEM install working?  I don't seem to have the 'prepare for shipping' icon
<sbeattie> fader_: I believe that's bug 386099
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386099 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "Kubuntu Netbook OEM install does not create a 'prepare for shipping' icon (affects: 1)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386099
<sbeattie> fader_: oh, that appears to be netbook only. Hrm.
<fader_> sbeattie: Yeah, and I don't seem to have 'oem-config-prepare' either... at least not in my path
<fader_> Indeed; 'locate oem' doesn't turn it up either
<sbeattie> fader_: oh! wait, let me check lastlog on #ubuntu-release, I recall a discussion about that.
<fader_> sbeattie: Awesome, thanks!
<sbeattie> bug 540895
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540895 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Kubuntu OEM install does not install oem-config (affects: 1)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540895
<fader_> sbeattie: Thanks
<bladernr_> fader_, sbeattie I just installed Kubuntu OEM from alternate
<fader_> bladernr_: Were you able to do the oem config after install?
<bladernr_> yep... the only issue I had was not getting KDM after doing the config.
<bladernr_> I had to reboot the VM to login
<bladernr_> bug 541546
<ubot4> bladernr_: Error: Bug #541546 not found.
<bladernr_> doh...
<fader_> bladernr_: Hmm... did it create a desktop icon or did you run oem-config-prepare from the terminal?
<bladernr_> I had the icon (was about the only thing I could do in KDE ;-)
<fader_> Weird
<bladernr_> even weirder... If filed a bug and it's not showing up in LP :(
<fader_> Heheh
 * fader_ wanders off to find some food.
<fader_> I'll check back in a while
<davmor2> slangasek: that could be a problem on wubi I'm in the grub command line :(
<bladernr_> fader_:  bug 541539
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541539 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] after oem-config runs, X appears to hang, instead of restarting and launching KDM (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541539
 * ara posts her last result for today and calls it a day
<ara> night everyone!
<davmor2> nn ara
<sbeattie> ara: g'night!
<sbeattie> oh, netboot install, you go so much faster when I preseed apt-cacher.
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> cheat
<umberto> hello, i need your help
<hggdh> yes, umberto?
<umberto> i have an ibook g4, i am downloading ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc.iso, how can i make install it on a usb?
<sbeattie> ameetp: do you have netboot kubuntu amd64 going?
<bladernr_> is there any way on iso.qa to show a report of all the test cases I have done?  Or is that done by subscribing each time?
<sbeattie> oh, hunh, no one's taken the kubuntu alt expert tests?
<hggdh> weird. The d-i test on the lucid-dvd-amd64 started OK, then suddenly threw me at the d-i menu (at the install base system piece)
<hggdh> this is getting even more confusing: the options to what to install shows options for an Ubuntu Server, not a desktop. I selected 'basic Ubuntu server', and installation proceeded
<hggdh> BUT it is installing X
<sbeattie> hggdh: erk?
<sbeattie> hggdh: I didn't see that when going through tasksel.
<hggdh> sbeattie: this is rather unexpected. I will wait for it to end, and will reinstall
<fader_> Hey, you folks haven't finished off the ISOs yet? :)
<sbeattie> fader_: saving the best tests for you, baby!
<fader_> sbeattie: Heheh
<fader_> Some of those are things like Wubi which I can't test :)
<fader_> Looks like I can grab some kubuntu netbooks though
<sbeattie> fader_: yeah, they need some love.
<hggdh> I will be back in 30 min (meanwhile, installation proceeds... bumping left and right
 * sbeattie is wrapping up the kubuntu alt expert tests and then needs to bail for a while.
<fader_> Hmm, there are a few to do... BRB, going to disconnect and move to a more comfy chair
<davmor2> fader_: wubi is broken
<davmor2> fader_: I just thought I'd make it feel like old times for you :P
 * davmor2 thinks fader_ should sit on a spike as a motivator ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks, good to know I'm cared for :P
<fader_> davmor2: Plus shouldn't you be in bed by now?
<davmor2> fader_: broken wubi
<davmor2> fader_: trying to get a fix but I think the devs might of given up too
<fader_> Ugh
<davmor2> fader_: I'm writing a bug for this and going to bed
<fader_> davmor2: Sounds good man... get some sleep
<davmor2> night all
 * sbeattie vanishes as well.
<bladernr_> Ok... that was just bizarre...  Installed Studio 64 from the alternate CD... after install and reboot, it booted straight into Memtest86...
<fader_> ... wow.
<fader_> Something messed up in the grub config maybe?
<bladernr_> maybe...  if that's the case, I don't know what caused it... All I did was install the sound processing stuff and default for everything else...  booting rescue to check it out.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-19
<fader_> I would think if the grub config got hosed you wouldn't even have the option to go to rescue mode from the install, so there goes that theory :)
<bladernr_> nah... I booted the installer and went in that way
<bladernr_> I don't have an option other than memtest86... I never get a boot menu.
<fader_> bladernr_: Did you try holding whichever bucky bit invokes the grub menu?  (I just mash down on ctrl+alt+shift because I can't remember which does it)
<bladernr_> fader_:  I thought it was ESC, so I was hitting that... but all that does is force memtest to reboot the system... so... hilarity ensues
<bladernr_> though, in /boot, the only two things I see are memtest86+.bin and grub/
<bladernr_> something tells me that the install didn't quite go as planned...
<bladernr_> the only difference between this install and the studio install I did earlier was the partitioning...
<bladernr_> gonna just flatten and redo...
<fader_> bladernr_: It'd "hold $foo" where $foo is one of {shift|ctrl|alt}
<fader_> bladernr_: Good luck
<bladernr_> yep... the only grub entries are memtest...
<bladernr_> Now that I think about it, when it asked me what kernel to install, the only options was -headers... sigh... I've done too many of these things today. I should have caught that before...
<fader_> bladernr_: Heheh I feel your pain
<fader_> bladernr_: Which testcase was this?  I can try to reproduce it if you like
<bladernr_> fader_:  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3805/227
<bladernr_> Im gonna kick this off again and then go watch some BSG and have a beer
<bladernr_> Ok... I'm not on crack... during base system install, it opens a dialog to choose kernel packages... the only option is linux-rt-headers-2.6.31-10
<bladernr_> ahhh... I know why I didn't see this earlier...  earlier I did a 32bit install...
<fader_> bladernr_: You've totally confused me now :P
<fader_> bladernr_: What image should I install and in what way to reproduce this?
<bladernr_> Studio Alternate AMD64
<fader_> Full disk?
<bladernr_> just boot install, defaults, full disk
<fader_> bladernr_: Gotcha, thanks :)
<bladernr_> it should start installing base packages, then pop up a dialog asking you to choose a kernel
<bladernr_> if you see this too, I'll open a bug, otherwise, I'll try to resync my isos ... though zsync said they were fine earlier...
<fader_> bladernr_: Roger wilco
<fader_> bladernr_: Also, at some point, you have to let me know if this is BSG Classic or BSG: TNG, and where you are in the series :D
<bladernr_> its TNG and toward the end... season 4.5 disk... 3 I think
<fader_> Nice... That and Lost are the only TV series I've ever been heavily into :)
<bladernr_> what?  I also own all the Miami Vice seasons on DVD ;-)
<bladernr_> I watched lost for the first season... I just couldn't keep up after about the halfway point of season 2... so never got back into it
<bladernr_> stupid question time again... what's the ubuntu kernel package called?
<bladernr_> linux-image-generic?
<fader_> linux-image-generic is a metapackage... it depends on the latest -generic kernel package
<fader_> So in short, "yes, but."
<bladernr_> hrmmm...
<fader_> bladernr_: Yeah, I just got prompted for linux-rt-headers, but not linux-rt
<bladernr_> and no other options... the 32bit gave me 3 or 4 options...
<fader_> linux-rt should be the realtime kernel package, but I'm guessing rt-headers is just the headers and won't pull in the actual kernel
<fader_> Yeah, I got that and "none"
<bladernr_> that's what seems to have happened to me...
<fader_> Looks like you found a good one :)
<bladernr_> I was just looking through the 32bit iso which made me wonder...
<fader_> I'll go through the rest of the install to be sure but I suspect I'll get memtest86 as well
<fader_> You want to file that one or shall I?
<bladernr_> I can... not sure what to file that under though...
<bladernr_> is d-i a package,
<fader_> Hmm, good question.  I'd say against either ubuntustudio or d-i
<fader_> I don't think it's actually a bug in d-i itself...
<bladernr_> cdbladernr@klaatu:~/isos/lucid/studio/foo/pool/main/l/linux$ ls linux-
<bladernr_> linux-headers-2.6.32-16_2.6.32-16.25_all.deb           linux-image-2.6.32-16-generic_2.6.32-16.25_i386.deb
<bladernr_> linux-headers-2.6.32-16-generic_2.6.32-16.25_i386.deb  linux-libc-dev_2.6.32-16.25_i386.deb
<bladernr_> thats from the 32bit iso...
<fader_> Yeah, I'd guess ubuntustudio and if it needs to be somewhere else slangasek will tell us
<bladernr_> the 64bit iso has only -headers-
<fader_> Ugh, in that case maybe not ubuntustudio
<fader_> Sounds like the 64-bit rt kernel might not have built
<fader_> ?
<bladernr_> is rt the only kernel for 64bit studio?
<fader_> No, you can run it in any flavor, but I think that studio is the only flavor that pulls rt by default
<bladernr_> ok...
<fader_> Or has it as a default option anyway
<fader_> Meh, file it somewhere and if it turns out to be wrong we'll get it moved.  It sounds like this will be a big enough deal that somebody will know what's going on :)
<bladernr_> cool...
<bladernr_> think ubuntu-bug linux will get some attention ;-)
<fader_> Sounds good :)
<fader_> bladernr_: Yeah, I get the exact same behavior after install -- straight to memtest86
<fader_> Though if you asked, say, my mother, she'd probably expect that Linux looks that way anyway... maybe we can call it a feature.
<bladernr_> heheh... the fully automated OS?  You don't do anything but boot and it does everything on its own
<fader_> I always thought I'd be replaced by a very small shell script...
<fader_> bladernr_: I assume you'll also mark that test case as failed in the ISO tracker once you get the bug filed?  I'm trying out another test case from the same image, but I'd be totally shocked if I get any different results
<bladernr_> yeah... I will
<bladernr_> writing it now
<fader_> ... and in fact, I just got prompted for the same "set" of kernels... forget the rest, I think we can write 64-bit studio alternate off :(
<bladernr_> what package was it offering... linux-headers-<version>-rt-somethingmore.deb?
<fader_> Yeah
<fader_> Sorry, I don't have it up anymore... I can get back there if you need
<bladernr_> ahhh... ok... no worries.
<bladernr_> was just looking for the package in the iso... rt is part of universe, not main.
<fader_> Huh, I didn't realize that
<fader_> s/realize/know
 * fader_ is listening to Willie Nelson, which does something to his brain.
<bladernr_> well, Willie did something to HIS brain... heh... ever see him toke through a home made apple bong?
<bladernr_> what movie was that in...
<fader_> Hehe, no... never saw that one apparently.
<fader_> He had a cameo in Half Baked though
<bladernr_> maybe it was in the Dukes of Hazzard remake I saw that... can't remember now though.
<bladernr_> fader_:  bug 541625 by the way
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541625 in linux (Ubuntu) "[lucid] Ubuntu Studio 64bit alternate DVD as of 18 March is missing kernel packages (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541625
<fader_> bladernr_: Thanks!
<hggdh> hum. My misterious install of ubuntu-dvd-amd64 ended up with an unbootable system. Although I *saw* the messages stating the kernel was being insalled, there is nothing in /boot
<bladernr_> weird...
<bladernr_> that's the regular ubuntu-dvd and not studio?
<bladernr_> ok... really, I've been at this since just before 0900.  I'm going to go do something fun for a bit.
<fader_> bladernr_: Hehe go man, don't burn out :)
<hggdh> yes, the regular one. I am considering that a witch came by and hexed my install, and start from scratch again :-(
<fader_> hggdh: Hmm, strange indeed
 * hggdh does not believe in witches, but that they exist, they do
<bladernr_> hggdh:  if you throw a bucket of water on the computer, the witches will melt away
<hggdh> hey, good idea!
 * hggdh goes looking for a bucket of water
<hggdh> heh. Did not find it, but found a good beer (Sam Adams special)
<hggdh> Since it is a crime throw away beer, I will drink it
<fader_> Heheh
<fader_> It's strange, as it turns out to be bourbon o'clock already in Boston.
<fader_> hggdh: That image boots for me after an OEM install...
<rww> Hola. Which iso would I use to help with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Plymouth ? The current daily build?
<fader_> rww: Looks like it's with the 20100318 images
<fader_> Which is either the current one or the previous, depending on if the new images are built or not
<rww> Also, does a usb-creator-gtk liveusb stick count as a livecd?
<fader_> rww: Yes, a USB stick should be the same as a livecd
<rww> awesome. time to go make my Intel KMS do something useful, then :)
<fader_> rww: Excellent! :D
<hggdh> fader_: yeah, I do not know what happened
<fader_> hggdh: I believe in your theory... it could be witches.  I live with a couple... I'll ask them if they can spare a hex inverter.
<fader_> (ba-dum-ching)
<fader_> Okay, I'm calling it a day... don't think there's much more I can do today
<fader_> *bamf*
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> ok. lucid-dvd-amd64 is really hosed, as far as I can see
<hggdh> I am doing a standard install, and all selections I receive are for  Ubuntu *servers* not desktop
<sbeattie> hggdh: ack, that's a problem.
<hggdh> yeah. Opening a bug now. Took a screenshot
<hggdh> sbeattie: opened https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/541647
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541647 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Lucid-dvd-amd6.iso: installation via d-i shows Server selection (affects: 1)" [Critical,New]
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> morning jcollado, primes2h
<jcollado> ara: Buenos días
<ara> primes2h, do you happen to have a machine with a Windows installation?
<primes2h> ara: Good morning!
<primes2h> ara: I read ML. I really would like if I had it. I see if I can find one.
<ara> primes2h, thanks. I guess davmor2 will cover them when he gets up
<primes2h> ara: I was wondering if this test could be done using a VM.
<ara> primes2h, yes, you can, if you have a VM running windows, then you can install ubuntu on it using wubi
<ara> jcollado, isn't a holiday today in Madrid?
<jcollado> ara: yes, but I'll use today as a swap day later
<primes2h> ara: I know, I was wondering if it can be a valid test or it needs a clean installation on a machine.
<primes2h> ara: but you answered me anyway ;-)
<primes2h> Thanks
<ara> primes2h, np
<primes2h> ara: I forward this to our italian test team ML.
<ara> primes2h, cool, thanks
<primes2h> ara: I think someone could take care of these tests.
<primes2h> ara: :-)
<Fersure> Hey. My brainstorm account isn't working for the iso.qa site.
<Fersure> Yet it says it should work.
<ara> Fersure, yes, we need to change that. It is not longer true, now they are different applicaitons
<ara> Fersure, please, create an account at iso.qa. site
<ara> where does it say that? (I need to update it)
<persia> ara: It's not true anymore?  What happened?
<persia> ara: Also, which application is the one where the old accounts reside?
<ara> persia, the iso tracker and the brainstorm were split some months ago, now they are in different machines, and different dbs
<persia> And the old accounts?
<ara> so, it should read, "if you had a brainstorm account prior to YYYYMMDD it should work in the iso tracker as well"
<ara> the old accounts were copied across (AFAIK) both systems
<ara> but the new ones are not
<persia> Aha!  So old accounts didn't notice anything, and new accounts are different.  Thanks for the explanation.
<Fersure> ara: On the 'create account' page
<ara> Fersure, ok, thanks, I will change that in the next roll out of the ISO tracker
<Fersure> ara: I've had my brainstorm account for ages
<Fersure> so I don't see why it doesn't work
<ara> Fersure, mmm, then it is interesting... it seems that the migration of data didn't go that well
<ara> Fersure, can you ask for a password reset to see if it goes to your email account?
<Fersure> ara: I did
<Fersure> It said the email wasn't listed
<Fersure> And neither was the username
 * ara reboots
<fmanach> hi guys
<ara> hey fmanach
<fmanach> I'm trying to test lucid-desktop-i386.iso agains the Localized Installation test case but it doesn't boot in my virtual box.
<fmanach> Do I need some options to be enabled ?
<ara> fmanach, what kind of virtualization do you use
 * ara steps out for a coffee
<fmanach> virtualbox-ose
<fmanach> whois slangasek
<persia> The Release Manager : he leads the Release team.
<fmanach> thx but I just forgot the /
<fmanach> Was looking for where he was
<persia> I'd hope asleep at this hour.
<ara> persia, yes, I hope that too :)
<fmanach> ara: I use virtualbox-ose
<ara> fmanach, and what do you mean by "not booting"?
<fmanach> I get the splash, I choose french, then "Installer Ubuntu" and bim... black screen
<fmanach> :(
<ara> fmanach, what host? karmic? lucid?
<ara> fmanach, what happens if you choose "Test Ubuntu without installing"? same thing?
<ara> are you using the latest lucid ISO?
<fmanach> yep
<fmanach> last ISO of lucid on a karmic host
<fmanach> same thing with the "Test" option
<ara> fmanach, can you try with the alternate image?
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: wubi is broked
<davmor2> ara: morning
<ara> davmor2, I know :-\
<ara> davmor2, ev has uploaded a new version, can you coordinate with him to test it, please? they want to give it a spin to have something to point to users in the release notes
<davmor2> ara: will do
<fmanach> ara: I can't for now
<ara> fmanach, ok, no worries
<davmor2> ara: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3832/12 that's about as obvious as I can makes this I think
<ara> davmor2, I think that you should mark it as failed (and keep the note)
<ara> davmor2, and point to the previous bug
<davmor2> how's that
<ara> sorry?
<davmor2> how's that now?
<ara> davmor2, perfect. thanks!
 * ara wonders what would happen to Ubuntu without davmor2
<davmor2> Someone else would slow pick it up ;)
<ara> :)
<davmor2> ara: I'm going to blitz through all the other desktops with r147 and I'll mark as I go the only issue is because this is the downloaded version and knows my system can do 64bit it's the only version I can test for now I'll check with ev if there is a way to brute force it down to 32 bit
<davmor2> 174 even
<ara> davmor2, ok, great
<ara> morning slangasek
<davmor2> ara: kubuntu fails on a different matter I'm assuming kne will too, also une is uninstallable can't dl the iso
<ara> davmor2, UNE is uninstallable???
<ara> davmor2, why?
<davmor2> it can't get the iso
<persia> Hrm?
<ara> davmor2, ah, ok, then get it using zsync directly
<ara> it might be a bug in dl-
<persia> I was able to download the iso from cdimage : maybe an isotracker issue?
<davmor2> persia: no this is built into wubi I'm just checking with ev  as to where it is looking, it might still be pointing at unr and not une
<ara> davmor2, ah, now I understood (reading your question at #ubuntu-release)
<ara> davmor2, let's see what ev says
<ara> at #ubuntu-installer, sorry
<davmor2> ara: kne fails in the same way as kubuntu which was to be expected but also nice to confirm :)
<ara> davmor2, sure :)
<ara> morning cr3
<cr3> ara: hi there, you'll be glad to know I've done my exploratory testing yesterday and I just need to complete the wiki pages
<ara> cr3, \o/ :)
<ara> davmor2, did ev answered your question about wubi+une?
<davmor2> no
<slangasek> anyone taking care of the ubuntustudio/amd64 tests?
<slangasek> oh; I guess bug #541625 is the answer
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541625 in base-installer (Ubuntu) "[lucid] Ubuntu Studio 64bit alternate DVD as of 18 March is missing kernel packages (affects: 1)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541625
<persia> slangasek: I wouldn't hold beta on account of studio.  The tech lead recently resigned, and the project lead hasn't attended a meeting in months.  There *might* be a working image at final, but it's not currently guaranteed.
<slangasek> persia: oh, holding was not an option at this point; I'll publish the i386 image, and just hold back the amd64 one
<persia> Unfortunately, the flavour of the kernel that makes studio worthwhile is only available for amd64 :)
<persia> But such is life :)
<slangasek> heh
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3 alexmoldovan et al
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy dude
<davmor2> fader_: wubi got mended
<fader_> Nice!
<davmor2> but not on cd :(
<alexmoldovan> Good morning!
<ara> morning alexmoldovan
<ara> morning fader_
<alexmoldovan> morning ara
<fader_> Good morning ara and everybody :)
<bladernr_> what fader_ said
<valdur55> Hey!
<bladernr_> ^^^ is for horses ;-)
<valdur55> When comes Lucid beta out?
<davmor2> when it's out
<bladernr_> sorry valdur55 ... I'm drinking way too much sugar chased by donuts this morning.
<valdur55> ~what clock?
<persia> valdur55: Unknown.  When tested images are ready, they will be posted.
<persia> valdur55: If you want it to be sooner, you can help test.
<valdur55> persia, thanks. I will wait.
<yo2boy_> hey
<yo2boy_> uhh
<yo2boy_> I'm willing to help test the Wubi installer
<davmor2> yo2boy_: Welcome to the testing team you can get the latest wubi at http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/lucid/wubi-174.exe install that on your windows machine and follow the instructions,  then goto http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com and fill in on the tracker if it worked.
<yo2boy_> alright, thanks
<yo2boy_> hmm, latest wubi link appears to be broken
<davmor2> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/lucid/wubi-r174.exe
<yo2boy_> ^ thx
<davmor2> I forgot the r d'oh
<fader_> davmor2: Hey, does wubi work for UNE or just desktop?
<davmor2> fader_: it should work for une but was pointing at unr still.  r176 iirc fixes that
<fader_> Nice... my dentist wanted to try out UNE after seeing it on my netbook when I was in his waiting room, but he doesn't seem to be able to wrap his brain around getting the ISO onto a USB stick.  Maybe after Lucid's released I'll point him at wubi.
<davmor2> fader_: I'll test it special ;)
<fader_> Hehe, you'll also have to point me at a webpage with instructions to help him, as I can't walk him through it :)
<yo2boy_> any idea on the percentage of compeletion for iso testing
<davmor2> yo2boy_: it's on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys... i'm testing the lucid live cd... i found a little glitch... anyone interested
<davmor2> pace_t_zulu: what is it
<davmor2> pace_t_zulu: What is the fault?
<pace_t_zulu> davmor2: i have a screenshot
<pace_t_zulu> davmor2: http://i44.tinypic.com/29ok1mp.png
<pace_t_zulu> davmor2: it happens after you click the "Update the installer" link
<pace_t_zulu> davmor2: you see what i'm talking about?
<davmor2> nice catch
<pace_t_zulu> davmor2: should i file a bug on this?
<davmor2> hang on
<pace_t_zulu> davmor2: thank you :)
<davmor2> pace_t_zulu: already fixed in ubiquity for post beta1 freeze so no need
<pace_t_zulu> davmor2: ty
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<bladernr_> davmor2:  where is the tickbox for Migration Assistant?
<davmor2> bladernr_: it is after username and before install
<bladernr_> davmor2:  I don't get the MA...  my install goes straight from User Info to Summary and skips Page 6
<persia> bladernr_: You had another OS installed prior to install?
<bladernr_> persia:  yes... OS 1 is Lucid Xubuntu 64... os 2 is Ubuntu 64
<persia> Hrm.
<bladernr_> To make sure there was something in OS1 to transfer, I created a few test text files before kicking off OS 2's install
<bladernr_> Tried in Ubuntu 64 with the same username and with a different username, in case that was an issue, but I still don't get the migration assistant.
<davmor2> bladernr_: it may not of found anything to import but have a word with ev on -installer
<bladernr_> davmor2:  ok
<fader_> Anybody else having audio issues in the last day or two?  It seems like I randomly lose audio sometimes, but I haven't been able to really pin down when/why.
<slangasek> you're just going deaf from plymouth
<slangasek> pay it no mind
<davmor2> slangasek: you forgot the these aren't the droids you're looking for, move along, move along
<davmor2> fader_: have you seen the new theme for empathy in lucid :)
<fader_> slangasek: Heheh :)
<fader_> davmor2: No... every time I try to use empathy all my friends complain because of no OTR, so I have to switch back to pidgin :/  Got a screenshot?
<davmor2> no suffer :P
<davmor2> one second
<davmor2> fader_: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/empathy.png
<fader_> Looks nice
<sbeattie> not aubergine enough.
<davmor2> it's actually really usable too I was quite surprised
 * bladernr_ did desktop testing on Empathy... it's pretty neat... 
<davmor2> bladernr_: empathy has come on leaps and bounds
<fader_> Still no OTR though :)
<davmor2> fader_: I think there is the start of otr in the pipe work iirc
<fader_> davmor2: Cool, let me know when you get that finished.
<fader_> :)
<bladernr_> After all this, I think everyone deserves a frosty beverage... http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=33018150
<fader_> Neat :)
<davmor2> bladernr_: fader_ can drink mine I'll stick with coffee
<bladernr_> davmor2:  It will keep hot things hot just as well as it keeps cold things cold. That's an awful lot of hot coffee.
<davmor2> not for MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<persia> davmor2: Yes it is.  It's the coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee that keeps your fingers depressed.  Don't you want happy dancing fingers?
<davmor2> persia: I think you've had too much coffee too then :D
<persia> Nah.  My fingers are just toooooooo tired to get off the keys in time :p
<davmor2> ah so in your case it's a lack of coffee :D
<primes2h> ara: as you see we have great guys in our italian team. ;-) they started testing wubi just after forwarding the announce on our ML.
<ara> primes2h, :)
<primes2h> ara: (xdatap1 and I are very happy about this)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-20
<rafiyr1> For testing purposes is there any particular downside to doing a PXE/net install instead of using a cd?
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> shouldn't the printer test page for lucid sport the new artwork? ie: the new logo and font?
<pace_t_zulu>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/542975
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542975 in ubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid Beta 1 - Printer test page should display new Ubuntu logo (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<pace_t_zulu> anyone using Lucid desktop or planning to use Lucid Desktop should mark that bug as "affects you"
<charlie-tca> Please stop spamming that bug now. It really is low priority
<davmor2> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, davmor2
<davmor2> xub wubi worked :)
<charlie-tca> That's good news
<charlie-tca> My upgrade on this 64bit system went so bad I had to completely reinstall to use it
<davmor2> :(
<Lazy> My 64bit upgrade almost trashed my system. /boot partiotion got full and then the installer closed. I had to manually delete some old kernels and then run update-initramfs.
<Lazy> I guess the system would not have booted up if i hadn't done those things manually.
<Lazy> You might want to check bug 542935
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542935 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "package initramfs-tools 0.92bubuntu68 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542935
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-21
<pounard> hello
<pounard> is this the right chan to ask basic questions about lucid ?
<jpds> pounard: Here, or #ubuntu+1.
<pounard> jpds> ok, first one: can I revert the metacity buttons to be on the left? and can I disable notify-osd ?
<pounard> these are my only questions
<pounard> and last one, can I get the legacy gnome sound applet ?
<highvoltage> pounard: yes, you can move the buttons in gconf
<pounard> where in gconf? I search a bit, did not found the place where this setting is stored
<pounard> apps/metacity?
<highvoltage> pounard: http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html explains how you can do it with the gui gconf editor
<highvoltage> /apps/metacity/general/
<pounard> ok nice, thanks
<pounard> no idea about my other 2 questions ?
<highvoltage> oh I only saw 1 other question
<highvoltage> ah I see
<pounard> oh, I asked the third two lines below the first one
<pounard> I prefer the original sound applet, I'd be happy if I could use it again
<highvoltage> pounard: nope, I guess there's probably a way to disable notify-osd, reverting to an older volume control applet will probably be less trivial
<pounard> you mean they did not packaged the gnome one ?
<pounard> or patched it
<pounard> thanks anyway, you saved me with the buttons on rights
<highvoltage> good luck :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-14
<ara> good morning!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-15
<ara> good morning!
<czajkowski> ara: hi
<ara> hey czajkowski
<xdatap> hello everybody
<xdatap> jibel, I just started testing NVidia driver on my desktop
<jibel> Hi xdatap , nice! it's working great here with a GeForce 9300M
<xdatap> jibel, check this out: http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5155/978 should I open a bug or something is missing on the testcase?
<jibel> xdatap, weird, there is a hidden character just before the '.' in the name
<jibel> xdatap, can you try again with /usr/lib/unity/autopilot.py
<jibel> xdatap, the command in the wiki was /usr/lib/unity/autopilot<200e>.py . I don't know where the <200e> comes from !?
<xdatap> jibel, ok now it works
<xdatap> jibel, or better, now it crashed. I'm reporting the bug
<jibel> xdatap, Great! I like to find bugs
<xdatap> jibel, yes, it's funny, and with alpha3 I'm having a lot of fun :D
<jibel> xdatap, hopefully things are getting better and better over time.
<xdatap> jibel, yep
<ChogyDan> I'm filling out my profile on http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com   for the PCI device list, do I list all of lspci? or just for my graphics card?
<cyrille_> good evening all
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-16
<jprobe> Hi, I was wanting to provide a laptop test for Natty 11.04.  Is this the correct forum for asking a question about that?
<kidsodateless> jprobe, yes your in the right channel.
<jprobe> So, I've looked through the laptop reports and have not found any for my model.  I made a wiki and was just about to create one for my model.  I was just wondering if I needed to ask anyone before just jumping in.
<jprobe> Hi, kidsodateless, btw
<jprobe> Has anyone on this forum had any experience testing the 64bit version of 11.04 A3?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I run natty 64bit, Xubuntu, here
<jprobe> I'm trying to do test my laptop's compatibility, but I am having a difficult time getting my machine to run my iso.  I would like to make a report for Launchpad, but I'm afraid it may be more of a hassle than it's worth.
<jprobe> I would try testing an x86 version, but since my machine's 64bit I figure they would  want me to try that option.
<jprobe> Any suggestions on who I should contact about this?
<sbeattie> jprobe: you may wish to grab a daily image over the a3 image, available from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<jprobe> That's actually where I got my current image.  Downloaded it this morning.
<charlie-tca> current images should be working tomorrow
<charlie-tca> they are broke today.
<jprobe> That happens?
<charlie-tca> at least, desktop images are broken
<charlie-tca> yes, it happens. It is development, and small changes can break things
<jprobe> Well, thanks for the heads up.  I've been fooling around with this for a couple hours on and off, just getting frustrated.  Wow.
<charlie-tca> I test both 32bit and 64bit, myself. I happen to have a couple of extra machines, and also use Virtualbox
<jprobe> Where would you reccommend I look to keep abreast of these 'breakages'?
<charlie-tca> Usually, #ubuntu+1 will know if it works each day
<charlie-tca> but sometimes it is hard to find out. We have been trying everyday this week to get it fixed, and each time the devs think they have it, something else breaks
<charlie-tca> I also monitor #ubuntu-installer, for any failures
<jprobe> Right on.  Do you make two reports for LP, or how do you go about testing both?
<charlie-tca> No, if both images fail for the same thing, it is only one bug
<charlie-tca> I just note in the bug report that both arches failed
<charlie-tca> I also test ubuntu and xubuntu, so it gets a bit involved sometime4s
<charlie-tca> the good side is that I can verify the bug actually exists, if it is in both 32 and 64, or Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Sometimes running all the images, we can narrow a bug down real fast, too.
<jprobe> That is pretty involved.  This is really my first time running a test on a3.  I've done system tests in 10.10, but I was just wondering if you run through the list of tests on the testcases site, or how you perform all of your tests.
<charlie-tca> As much as possible, stick to the testcases
<charlie-tca> I can't possible test all the applications, but I can test the installations, and I reboot every one of them to make sure they restart after running updates.
<charlie-tca> I do a different partitioning method each day, rather than try to cover everything every day
<jprobe> Just have the whole hard drive to work with?  Groovy.  I'm working beside two other operating systems.  It feels kinda' cramped.
<charlie-tca> You do what you can, every test is appreciated!
<charlie-tca> of course, sometimes, I go through all the tests, just to find out the bug is already fixed, too.
<jprobe> Hey charlie-tca and sbeattie thanks for the support, the channels, the pointers, and the heads-up.  I'll be sure to be prepared for these breaks.  I've gotta head out, but for reference, is this the spot to ask these types of questions?
<charlie-tca> this is a good place to ask them, yes
<jprobe> Right on, thanks again.  Cheers!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-17
<afuentes> hi
<afuentes> owners of nvidia 8400GS (me included) had this bug since maverick
<afuentes> i heard of the nvidia testing cards group
<afuentes> i and i wondered if i could help to fix this
<afuentes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/660596
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10 (affects: 48) (heat: 242)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mads> Hi: The ISO images on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, what time zone are the "time modified" set at. or what i really what to know is at what time are the daily iso updated for download?
<mads> Hi: The ISO images on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, what time zone are the "time modified" set at. or what i really what to know is at what time are the daily iso updated for download?
<jibel> ara, good morning
<jibel> ara, can you update the topic to "Testing Natty nVidia proprietary drivers", please ?
<ara> jibel: do you remember how I get op permissions? :D
 * ara really needs to write that down
<jibel> ara, really not.
<guillemhs> hi
<jibel> guillemhs, hi, welcome to the qa team!
<guillemhs> hello
<guillemhs> let me introduce myself
<guillemhs> I am a phd student
<guillemhs> here in Barcelona
<guillemhs> optical communications stuff
<guillemhs> linux user since 2001
<guillemhs> ubuntu user since 2004.10
<guillemhs> now i am trying to contribute in ubuntu
<guillemhs> i have several questions
<guillemhs> automated tests
<guillemhs> do you use checkbox?
<jibel> guillemhs, first of all, thanks for your help
<guillemhs> ok, you're welcome
<jibel> guillemhs, we have some introduction material to QA activities
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> If not already done, you can read our wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<jibel> and our wiki http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/
<guillemhs> yeah, i read those pages
<jibel> cool!
<guillemhs> basically, I have runned some testcases
<guillemhs> however, I reported some bugs that those bugs don't exists due to an old testcase
<jibel> so you can participate to many of our activities bug triaging/reporting, iso testing, and contribute to automated testing
<jibel> guillemhs, some testcases needs to be refreshed indeed
<guillemhs> yes, that is my intention
<guillemhs> ok, basically I want to run some testcases
<jibel> currently, despite what the topic says, we are testing nVidia proprietary driver support in unity.
<guillemhs> at least to learn and to be situated in the testing routine
<guillemhs> I know, but my PC has an ATI
<jibel> ok.
<jibel> for automated testing we use 2 tools:
<jibel> 1. checkbox which runs a serie of tests on your local machine
<jibel> 2. and mago
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> mago is used to test the applications automatically
<jibel> did you had a look at mago ?
<guillemhs> nop
<guillemhs> is it a powerful tools?
<guillemhs> tool, sorry
<jibel> of course it is!
<jibel> we are currently running more than 300 tests in Unity and Classic desktop nearly every day to check the applications installed by default on the desktop
<guillemhs> wow!
<jibel> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/desktop-testing/natty/
<guillemhs> I have to learn how to use this
<guillemhs> ok i see those bugs
<guillemhs> but i don't know where those bugs are produced
<guillemhs> those bugs are produced using mago
<guillemhs> i see
<jibel> You can help with mago by: maintaining the existing tests. Since Natty is a dev release the apps changes and tests needs to be changed accordingly
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> any tutorial for mago?
<jibel> or by creating new tests for applications you use and know well
<jibel> the wiki is there http://mago.ubuntu.com/
<jibel> and there is a step by step example http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/mago/tutorial/index.html
<jibel> of course you can also contribute to mago itself
<jibel> by extending/fixing and providing new feature to the tool
<guillemhs> ok great
<guillemhs> that's what i was looking for
<guillemhs> one question
<guillemhs> natty iso
<jibel> mago uses ldtp which is based on a11y technologies, so you can be interested in joining #ldtp as well.
<guillemhs> do you install natty in a virtual machine? or in your local machine?
<jibel> I do both
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> Virtualbox virtualization i guess
<guillemhs> or kvm?
<jibel> VM is great because you can install and trash a system very quickly and take advantage of the snapshot feature to test different aspects of the desktop without reinstalling it everytime
<jibel> but if you want to test kernel, drivers or hardware that's not the right choice
<guillemhs> to run some testcase with mago, what do you prefer?
<jibel> VM is good because we are testing the applications
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> and VirtualBox with guest additions can run Unity
<guillemhs> ok i see
<guillemhs> i use testdrive to synch the daily iso
<guillemhs> then i runned the VM
<guillemhs> now, i select a testcase from the qa wiki
<guillemhs> i have reported bugs from those problems
<guillemhs> I guess you install the Natty in a VM, and then you run your testcase, right?
<afuentes> hi
<afuentes> owners of nvidia 8400GS (me included) had this bug since maverick
<afuentes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/660596
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10 (affects: 48) (heat: 236)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<afuentes> i and i wondered if i could help to fix this
<jibel> right, that what I do
<jibel> the testcases should be run in a clean environment to avoid side effect from other applications
<jibel> afuentes, Hi
<guillemhs> ok, then I backup the initial installation
<jibel> guillemhs, that's a good policy to run the test daily in a clean environment.
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> afuentes, you're the reporter of the bug ?
<jibel> there's a lot of noise in this bug.
<afuentes> jibel, im not
<afuentes> the noise is basically ppl saying me2
<jibel> afuentes, yeah, that's why I say noise, it does bring useful info.
<jibel> afuentes, anyway, we are currently testing nVidia proprietary drivers
<jibel> afuentes, so there is a chance to give this report high attention.
<afuentes> but in essence, ppl with nvidia 8400GS is not able to update to maverick
<afuentes> i have got this card, so i was wondering how can i help to fix this, since is bothering me a lot :)
<jibel> afuentes, did you tried with Natty too ? it looks like it is only affecting maverick
<afuentes> jibel, this comment is mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/660596/comments/22
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10 (affects: 48) (heat: 236)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<afuentes> thats all i tried
<jibel> afuentes, since it is a problem with the proprietary driver (which is a binary driver) there's little we can do.
<jibel> afuentes, Did you tried the drivers downloaded from nVidia ?
<jibel> afuentes, they should be the same but well.
<afuentes> I think so, but when I saw this nvidia testing thing I wondered what is the testing about. How can it help?
<afuentes> yep, It was 4 months ago, but I tried every combination possible of kernels and nvidia drivers
<jibel> afuentes, we are testing the nVidia drivers in Natty, to discover this issue of thing before the release is out.
<afuentes> jibel, only to discover them? :S
<afuentes> I dont know much, but I tried the driver downloaded from nvidia. It installed fine without errors that I could see
<afuentes> It just didnt work
<jibel> afuentes, not only :-) fixing them before it reached a major audience if also a goal
<afuentes> jibel, but do you target only errors in the package process of ubuntu?
<afuentes> because if that it is so, I am afraid we are stuck with this problem
<afuentes> since I think it has to do with some incompatibilito of the driver with modern kernels
<jibel> afuentes, no all errors that affect the users of Ubuntu. If the problem is with the binary driver, there's nothing we can do in Ubuntu to fix the driver it must be reported to nVidia.
<jibel> afuentes, what you can do to help and bring the bug to the attention of the developers
<jibel> afuentes, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/Natty/WeeklyProgram
<jibel> afuentes, subscribe to http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com
<afuentes> I could give natty a try and skip maverick all together. The problem is this is my production system and I cant be without it. The last time I did all the testing in maverick I had to reinstall lucid because all the kernels in maverick doesnt work with nvidia driver
<jibel> afuentes, mark http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5154/977 as failed and link this bug report.
<jibel> afuentes, if you use another partition there is limited risk for your system.
<jibel> afuentes, at boot grub will propose which system to boot. Now if you're not comfortable with that, don't do it.
<afuentes> Ok, lets get dirty. Ill try all those steps
<afuentes> I am confortable messing around ;)
<jibel> afuentes, you're awesome :-) Thanks for your help!
<afuentes> yeah yeah, as long as this get fixed, whatever :)
<guillemhs> jibel, i'll try mago later
<guillemhs> we'll keep in touch
<guillemhs> i know where to start
<jibel> guillemhs, k, you're welcome!
<afuentes> ok jibel. Im registered and added the output of lspci -v at the tracker
<afuentes> what now?
<afuentes> It tells me to add me to the list of participants on the page of the instructions, how do i do that?
<jibel> afuentes, to do that, login to the wiki and edit the page, but that's not mandatory.
<jibel> afuentes, now you need to reproduce the failure in Natty, for this you need to run natty in a different partition or a loopback device.
<jibel> afuentes, wubi is ok if you have windows and don't want to mess up your linux partition
<afuentes> I dont have windows
<afuentes> jibel, Is there a way to add a wubi like instalation on ext3?
<afuentes> that would be great
<jibel> afuentes,  sure it's doable but I don't have the recipe on the top of my mind.
<afuentes> jibel, im googling
<jibel> afuentes, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Loopback-Root-FS.html old but still relevant
<jibel> afuentes, really too old
<afuentes> we should have a wubi in ubuntu
<afuentes> its not really fair
<jibel> afuentes, looks like it http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lubi.html
<afuentes> what iso should I try? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/?
<jibel> afuentes, I never tried it though, but I'll surely do
<jibel> afuentes, the lp project https://launchpad.net/lubi
<jibel> afuentes, yes latest daily,
<afuentes> jibel, lubi seems nice, but I dont feel confortable installing outside the repositories :(
<jibel> afuentes, you'd better use alternate
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<jibel> same than desktop but with the text based installer
<afuentes> k
<afuentes> lubi project seems pretty old. I wonder why is not in the repositories
<afuentes> ill try to install from alternate
<afuentes> brb
<afuentes> hello
<afuentes> hey jibel, im right now on natty
<afuentes> X didnt work :/
<jibel> afuentes, with nvidia-current ? Same bug ?
<afuentes> mmm i dont really know
<afuentes> i didnt get to the X
<afuentes> i guess im using nv right now
<jibel> afuentes, you can try the recovery session on boot and select failsafe session, it should use the vesa driver
<jibel> afuentes, to get grub menu, hold left shift on boot
<afuentes> ok, ill try
<afuentes> bb
<afuentes> jibel: i dont have such option on grub :/
<afuentes> only recovery mode
<afuentes> do you remember the package to get the mouse to work in cli?
<jibel> that's it, select recovery mode, then it will boot in text mode and display a dialog where you can choose the X failsafe session
<afuentes> it doesnt :/
<afuentes> it goes to a menu where i can go to a shell
<afuentes> or repare broken packages and the like with ncurses
<jibel> afuentes, it's gpm IIRC, I didn't use for years
<afuentes> thanks :)
<afuentes> ill paste the last error i get
<jibel> ok
 * jibel trying the recovery menu
<jibel> the recovery menu should have the following items:
<jibel> resume
<jibel> clean
<jibel> dpkg
<jibel> failsafeX
<jibel> grub
<jibel> netroot
<jibel> ?
<afuentes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581582/
<jibel> is that all ???
<jibel> "is n"
<afuentes> btw, pastebinit is a great package, jic you didnt know about it :D
<afuentes> ill give it another try to see if i can find that failsafeX
<afuentes> brb
<afuentes> all ive got is resume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot, root
<afuentes> :(
<afuentes> anything else i can do?
<jibel> afuentes, can you use netroot and paste /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log of the failed boot ?
<afuentes> i used resume witch brings me to a shell
<afuentes> can i paste you from here? or do i reboot to enter netroot?
<jibel> paste it from here, but well, resume should have ... resume the boot,
<afuentes> yep it gives some error, in the middle of the screen which i can not read because is erased with the ncurses
<afuentes> but id say its the one on the dmesg
<jibel> yup, that should be what's in dmesg or syslog
<afuentes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581585/
<afuentes> I dont seem to have any Xorg log
<afuentes> :/ i never really entered the X
<guillemhs> afuentes, ghost in the shell fan? just wondering for your hostname....
<afuentes> yup
<afuentes> :D
<afuentes> i bet tachikomas doesnt have this graphic cards issues
<afuentes> why do i always pick cards that have problems... why, god, why
<guillemhs> i don't know
<guillemhs> i have an AMD
<afuentes> 3d acceleration?
<guillemhs> and i also have huge graphic card issues
<afuentes> oh
<afuentes> lol
<guillemhs> what? 3d
<guillemhs> are you joking
<guillemhs> ?
<guillemhs> amd sempron
<jibel> afuentes, is it doesn't goes past the resume, it's no even the fault of the card
<guillemhs> one core
<afuentes> no, i am not really into cards lol
<guillemhs> me neither
<afuentes> yay...
<afuentes> well, i can try with another iso
<afuentes> what do you suggest to do next_
<afuentes> ?
<afuentes> All my cards used to be ati... I had huge issues with all of them
<afuentes> i thought i was safe with nvidia
<afuentes> I had huge issues at the begining, but for 1 year and a half it started to go all right with ubuntu, till maverick
<afuentes> that it broke again :(
<afuentes> it must have done some huge evil in a past life
<jibel> afuentes, I'm running an nvidia and it's running great. Looking at the results of the testing there is only 1 serious bug reported
<afuentes> thats what im saying... a gipsy must have cursed me
<afuentes> jibel: any way i can start X from console?
<jibel> afuentes, yes run startx
<co_cari_ceww> hayy... who can resolve my problem
<afuentes> mmm xinit was not installed :/
<afuentes> wtf did i just installed
<co_cari_ceww> want to hear?
<afuentes> shot co_cari_ceww
<jibel> afuentes, wow, you installed a minimum system, check if ubuntu-desktop is installed ?
<afuentes> it was not
<afuentes> :/
<afuentes> ?.?
<afuentes> i was coocking during the instalation
<afuentes> I would had sware i selected to install :/
<co_cari_ceww> my modem detected as memory storage on lucid
<afuentes> it}
<afuentes> it*
<jibel> afuentes, boot to netroot and run "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<afuentes> yup, its installing now
<co_cari_ceww> understand my means?
<afuentes> it booted up alrite :) no errors i guess
<co_cari_ceww> come on...
<co_cari_ceww> heelp me....:(
<afuentes> no idea here co_cari_ceww :( can you make a the question again?
<afuentes> with other words?
<afuentes> co_cari_ceww: can you paste in paste.ubuntu.com the lines you are refering to?
<co_cari_ceww> lucid lynx
<afuentes> co_cari_ceww: i mean, where did u read your modem detected as memory storage?
<co_cari_ceww> terminal
<afuentes> after doing what
<co_cari_ceww>  memory format is cdfs
<afuentes> what are you trying to accomplish co_cari_ceww ?
<afuentes> this is so yummi, damn i am a good cooker
<co_cari_ceww> for what it is? how?
<afuentes> co_cari_ceww: what are you trying to accomplish when you get that error?
<co_cari_ceww> my modem is only detected when I go in and open the application the modem drivers on windows os and go back to ubuntu
<afuentes> co_cari_ceww: now that i understan you, im afraid i cant help you with that. I dont know
<afuentes> but similar thing happen to my microphone
<afuentes> i gotta reboot
<afuentes> brb
<co_cari_ceww> i open drivers on windows without unplug modem
<co_cari_ceww> kaaaaaappppppppppok
<co_cari_ceww> jancok\
<afuentes> ok, im in gnome now jibel
<afuentes> should i install suggested nvidia drivers?
<jibel> co_cari_ceww, #ubuntu might be a better place to get help, or #ubuntu-bug if you think it's a bug.
<jibel> afuentes, did jockey shows up and recommend to install the proprietary drivers ?
<afuentes> yup
<jibel> afuentes, then go ahead and install the driver
<afuentes> in progress
 * jibel crosses fingers
 * afuentes do the same
 * patdk-wk wonders how you all type
<afuentes> id be nice if it would show the actual version instead of saying current :/
<afuentes> ok, it promts me to restart
<afuentes> brb
<testing_> my gosh... its working
 * afuentes prays aleluya to the lord
<afuentes> im installing some 3d game to see how good
<afuentes> how is the firefox 3 package called?
<jibel> afuentes, welcome back
<afuentes> :D
<afuentes> if there is any firefox3 available in natty
<jibel> afuentes, the version available is 4, and the package is firefox
<afuentes> quakelive does not run on ff4 :/
<afuentes> im dling openarena
<afuentes> so how do i report this is working jibel _
<afuentes> ?
<jibel> afuentes, in http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5154/419 on the line "Result" select "Passed"
<afuentes> this is great news... I cant wait until natty! :D
<afuentes> great... sound does not work now... too good to be true...
<jibel> afuentes, that's good to hear
<jibel> :)
<jibel> maybe it's just muted ?
<afuentes> jibel, nah... This ***ing sound card has been given me problems since the very begining...
<afuentes> I go to sound hardware and its not there
<afuentes> I have to reboot, not once or twice, but 3 times to make it appear as a sound card
<afuentes> everytime i update
<afuentes> at least until now...
<jibel> afuentes, what's the card ?
<afuentes> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: VT1708 Digital [VT1708 Digital]
<afuentes> <jibel> afuentes, in http://xorg.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5154/419 on the line "Result" select "Passed" <-- done :D
<jibel> afuentes, You rock ! Thanks
<jibel> afuentes, there are few other testcases if you want to give them a try.
<afuentes> 3D funcionality is working as well :D
<afuentes> jibel now i understand the interface of the tests... i wasnt understanding it before :S
<afuentes> not much ppl is doing the tests, aint they?
<afuentes> well, jibel thank you very much for everything
<afuentes> im glad my card is back to live in natty :)
<afuentes> cya around ;D
<jibel> it's only 2 days, and it requires and nVidia card. Thanks for your help in testing :-)
<afuentes> sure, i cant do much, but i can test :D
<afuentes> bb
<Guest59186> Is a GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 a "GeForce 7 or newer" ??
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> that would be 6 :)
<Guest59186> ta, 7000 series would have been clearer. I don't keep up with gfx card numbers :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-18
<guillemhs> jibel, are you there?
<guillemhs> i have one question for you
<primes2h> Hello jibel.
<jibel> Hi primes2h , how are you ?
<primes2h> jibel: fine, thanks :-) you?
<jibel> primes2h, great!
<primes2h> jibel: did you notice the last addition I did about lsusb text field?
<primes2h> I saw you didn't put last things on server so I added that.
<jibel> primes2h, I requested the publication, just after I did the merge, it may takes up some time depending on the load of the team.
<jibel> primes2h, but this change I can do :-)
<primes2h> jibel: Ah ok, that's nice1
<primes2h> !
<primes2h> jibel: So, In order to prepare the tracker, fake milestone have to be deleted, and stable releases as Lucid and Maverick have to be added, as well as Natty Alpha 3. do you think it's worth or is better to wait Beta 1?
<jibel> primes2h, Beta freeze is in 6 days and release 1 week after, I think we can wait for it.
<primes2h> jibel: ok, but stable releases can be added I guess.
<jibel> primes2h, sure, I'll add them
<primes2h> jibel: thanks, see you then, have a nice we.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-19
<hakimsheriff> Hello all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-12
<jibel> mvo, good morning
<jibel> mvo, did you revert/change something on Lucid upgrade jobs ? The error 'dpkg is already installed' is back
<mvo> hey jibel
<mvo> jibel: let me check
<mvo> jibel: meh, yes - I think I know what caused this
<mvo> jibel: I think it would be good to get the apt fix  from lucid-proposed to lucid-updates as tihs is a issue for more users
<jibel> mvo, unrelated question. What's the easiest way to calculate dependencies for packages from another release ?  e.g on a server running oneiric I want to calculate dependencies for packages in Precise
<mvo> jibel: create a aptroot directory with aptroot/etc/apt/sources.list etc
<mvo> jibel: and then a cache using "cache=apt.Cache(rootdir="/path/to/aptroot")"
<mvo> jibel: and then cache.update(); cache.open(); do_stuff_with_cache(cache)"
<jibel> mvo, ah great! thanks
<mvo> jibel: yw, let me know if I can help furth
<jibel> mvo, that should be fine. for info I'm using it to trigger autopkgtest runs on dependency changes.
<jibel> mvo, for example, if s-c had a dep8 control file, the tests would run if any of its dependency changed.
<jibel> mvo, I'll start with the 1rst level dependencies but I think I'll make the level of dependencies configurable.
 * mvo nods
<botfather> Download complete and in download only mode
<botfather> i am not able to upgrade any more
<botfather> and how do i change my font size pleeease ;]
<roignac_> botfather: System Settings - Universal Access - Text Size
<botfather> ahhh universal
<botfather> man thats not easy to find
<botfather> thnx roignac_
<botfather> hehe
<botfather> this is a big large ;]
<botfather> but better
<botfather> zo
<botfather> is it normal if i can't upgrade because ubuntu-desktop is locked ?
<jibel> botfather, there is a unity/compiz upload in progress. It may take time until all the dependencies are built and available from the archive.
<botfather> ah thnx jibel ;]
<botfather> i am soo noob i reinstalled my ubuntu just to find the same prob arising
<botfather> never seen this
<hggdh> botfather: during the development you may find temporary inconsistencies on the archives -- some builds generate multiple packages, on different arches --. So you will have the archives not completely consistent.
<hggdh> botfather: safest option is to wait until the requirements are all resolved
<botfather> hggdh: yeah i understand now ;]
<botfather> yeah well it all started when i wanted to test the new spotify client
<botfather> that borks so i wanted to upgrade and went hacking apt-get ;]
<botfather> thought it was my fault etc
<hggdh> heh
<botfather> but now reinstalled the beta from usb
<botfather> works ok thouhg only thing i wish i could do normally is enlarging the nr of workspaces
<hggdh> yeah, I also wonder, sometimes, about being limited to 4 workspaces
<botfather> i am used to 8
<botfather> develop my bot on ubuntu mainly
<hggdh> most of my life is under byobu/t-mux, so I can survive with 4 workspaces (and two monitors)
<botfather> yeah i irc from my screen jails
<botfather> al my shell/hosting is on fbsd jails though
<botfather> all my code in googlecode so i can nuke my os any time and reinstall get it working in 10 min or so
<botfather> with unity i have really the feeling like its ment for touch devices
<botfather> like having to click twice in the workspace switcher to switch
<hggdh> I switch with super-shift-arrow
<botfather> i switch with alt-f1 alt-f2 tec
<botfather> etc
<botfather> like consoles ;]
<botfather> can this hud thing be disabled ?
<botfather> everytime i want to switch to alt-f2 the thing popsup
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-14
<jamespage> jibel: around? could you give https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/ubuntu-server-iso-testing/reboot-testing-fixes/+merge/97362 the once over?
<jibel_> jamespage, morning. approved
<jamespage> jibel_, bonjour!  merci beaucoup
<bdmurray> jibel_: have you run into bug 942111 any more?
<jibel> bdmurray, Yes I just got it on a live session on exit of Ubiquity
<jibel> I'm trying to find reliable reproduce steps
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, great thanks!
<jibel> bdmurray, do you know if there is a report to have the step 'wifi' before 'prepare' ?
<bdmurray> jibel: no I don't
<jibel> bdmurray, I can reproduce 942111 if you click on 'quit' while wifi is connecting
<jibel> hm, if I click on continue before wifi setup finished, ubiquity proceeds to partman but the button are those from the wifi page
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-15
<jibel> mvo, on alderamin (lts upgrades), the upgrade-tester now uses the code from https://launchpad.net/auto-upgrade-testing and update-manager is in a separate directory, pulled from bzr
<jibel> mvo, I'll update the other servers tomorrow
<mvo> jibel: great, so I guess its time to delete code from update-manager
<mvo> jibel: is the branch that is used configurable
<mvo> ?
<jibel> mvo, configurable ?
<jibel> mvo, you can change the link AutoUpgradeTester/AutoUpgradeTest/DistUpgrade to the version of update -manager you want if that's what you mean by configurable.
<mvo> jibel: aha, so that is how its done, ok
<mvo> jibel: I was wondering it would make sense to have a "UseBzrBranch: lp:update-manager" in the config
<mvo> jibel: and then on upgrade it would use bzr to pull that in, but maybe that is overkill for now
<jibel> mvo, oh yes, that's be better. filing a bug :)
 * mvo hugs jibel
<jibel> bug 956175
 * jibel hugs mvo :)
<gema> cyphermox: I am installing precise from today's iso and the network indicator won't show the existing networks until I go to the system Settings and configure the wireless manually
<gema> cyphermox: using desktop amd64
<gema> cyphermox: this happens on the live session, I haven't installed just yet
<gema> cyphermox: off to a meeting now, I will raise a bug afterwards if it haven't been reported yet
<cyphermox> gema, wait a little, close the menu and open it again, etc. hallyn has reported something similar earlier
<gema> cyphermox: I did wait, I tried to connect, but it wasn't there
<cyphermox> let's make sure it does in fact show up after time, I suspect that's something outside nm-applet completely
<gema> until I found the network manually
<gema> cyphermox: ok, I will try later to boot again and wait and see
<gema> if it eventually appears
<gema> cyphermox: how long it is a reasonable time for it to appear?
<cyphermox> I don't know, but I also don't know why it would take time to appear
<gema> cyphermox: you suggested to wait , you tell me :D
<cyphermox> otherwise, file a bug and I'll see if that can be matched to a specific driver being broken
<gema> cyphermox: ack
<cyphermox> 5 minutes top, is the time between background scans
<gema> cyphermox: ok
<cyphermox> above all, if something is missing from the applet, I'll need a screenshot of it to see exactly what is missing, and the usual apport information
<gema> cyphermox: ack, will take a screenshot
<gema> it may take me an hour and a half to get there, I have a meeting now
<cyphermox> Gema: I think we properly identified what is broken, just need to fix it right.  If you could file a bug for what you're seeing it would be very helpful
<cyphermox> There's a bug in wifi event code that seems to be surfacing now,  but it's not something new in the last nm upload
<gema> cyphermox: will do
<cyphermox> Thx
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<gema> cyphermox: which package do you want me to run ubuntu-bug with?
<cyphermox> network-manager
<cyphermox> let's just be extra safe, in case the observed behavior in your case is something different
<cyphermox> gema: you might be interested to know I've been ordering 4-5 new devices for testing 3G.
<gema> cyphermox: ack
<cyphermox> and a cool little gizmo to allow plugging in (supported) devices via USB when they're PCIe (but USB); so one doesn't need to disassemble a computer.
<gema> cyphermox: this time the list of networks came up right
<gema> cyphermox: I may need some extra time to reproduce
<cyphermox> aye. it's a little random
<cyphermox> well, we'll wait, I'll report a bug on my end
<gema> ok
<cyphermox> gema: bug 956349
<cyphermox> hopefully we're seeing the same issue
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-16
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<balloons> hi PaoloRotolo!
<PaoloRotolo> balloons, hi!
<balloons> how are you this evening?
<PaoloRotolo> balloons, fine, thanks!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-17
<Lirusaito> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Lirusaito> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<Lirusaito> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Lirusaito> Halp?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-18
<pleia2> is there a recommended way to put an ISO on a USB stick for testing? I'm just putting it on a USB stick with grub2 and booting it, but it's showing me different results on hardware than if I just load the .iso file up in a VM
<pleia2> of course it could be a proper bug, but I want to make sure I'm not doing the test wrong :)
<phillw> Hi can anyone tell me if wacom tablet support was removed from the ubuntu kernels?
